# $48.99 Samsung 30nm DDR3 1600 hitting 2133?!?



## LagunaX (Jan 24, 2012)

SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model MV-3V4G3D/US
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096





XS Forums thread: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?277635-Ultra-low-profile-1.35v-30nm-DDR3-capable-of-2400MHz.-Perfect-for-SFF-builds.
My results: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?277635-Ultra-low-profile-1.35v-30nm-DDR3-capable-of-2400MHz.-Perfect-for-SFF-builds.&p=5041558&viewfull=1#post5041558
2 hours Prime95 blend @ 1.6v vdimm: 9-10-10-28 1T DDR3 2133 4.8ghz 4C8T 
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/SamsungLV.jpg
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/SamsungLV16v.jpg









Added a quick 20 min/5 pass run of linX for those that insist (errors if any usually appear in the first 5 rounds of linX):





Added Custom Prime95 run: According to linX available testing memory was 6.7gb.  Set Custom memory to 6.7gb, and min/max FFT's to 720k. Ran over an hour just fine no errors! 1.55v!
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/SamsungCustomPrime95155v.jpg





Added a Custom Prime95 run(blend using 6gb of the available ram) with a newer mobo bios - able to now do DDR3 2133 9-10-10-24 1T @ 1.575v (your mobo might need lower): 
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/Samsung21339-10-10-24.jpg




 Have fun guys!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 24, 2012)

I was going to buy these the other day and then was like nahhhhh. Now they are $1 cheaper bought two lol. Gotta take back my vengeance.

Buy them up while ram prices are still low!!!! Soon they will skyrocket! Every kit of ram, not just these.


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 24, 2012)

I think Paulieg bought some too


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, I am excited. I just need a good board for some solid overclocking with these beasts. Any recomendations? Not to get too off topic


----------



## Bot (Jan 25, 2012)

they are very nice, run very cool and hardly even need anything over 1.5v
i have mine running at 2133 with 1.497v CL 10-10-10-28
the board won't let me go higher (msi z68a-gd80) via multi


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 25, 2012)

Great. Definitely can't wait to try them out.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 25, 2012)

Why are RAM prices going to skyrocket?


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jan 25, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Why are RAM prices going to skyrocket?



I'd actually like to know this as well.  _Say it ain't so!_


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 25, 2012)

because all the mem manufacturers are losing oodles of money.  at least that is what i have read.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 25, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> I think Paulieg bought some too



Yup. Just bought 24 GB of it, impulsively.   That's to go along with the 16GB's of Geil Evo 2 1866 sticks I have sitting here. Guess I'm set for awhile!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 25, 2012)

Debating if I want to get this for my new client when i put his computer together. Just OC the ram to hell and back.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jan 25, 2012)

Here, I found one relevant article:

RAM price increase

Sorry OP, we're not hijacking your thread...just having a side conversation.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 25, 2012)

This might apply to some other 1.35v sticks. This set someone got down to cas 7 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233199


----------



## bogmali (Jan 25, 2012)

Bought a set for my memory-starving Hackintosh build


----------



## Bot (Jan 25, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Debating if I want to get this for my new client when i put his computer together. Just OC the ram to hell and back.



these would be a nice fit and the price is right. 
i also have 4 packs of those laying around that i will utilize in various boxes around here.
these are also very nice for SFF builds since they are barely higher then clips themselves


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Yup. Just bought 24 GB of it, impulsively.   That's to go along with the 16GB's of Geil Evo 2 1866 sticks I have sitting here. Guess I'm set for awhile!!



When they collect dust on your shelf and you decide to sell, I will be waiting...


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 25, 2012)

I just ordered some corsair vengeance 16gb just before but now I'll refuse the package and get a refund for moar samsung!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone else get these and experiment with them?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> When they collect dust on your shelf and you decide to sell, I will be waiting...



I don't know I hardly ever see Paulie buying and selling stuff here...  LOL


----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2012)

I just ordered a pair of these off Newegg, plus a little 10% off.  So if these can OC as well for me, it'll be a great deal.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 25, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I don't know I hardly ever see Paulie buying and selling stuff here...  LOL



I've really toned it down over the last 6 months or so. Before that, I changed out systems almost monthly, during the last 4-5 years. I swear, half of TPU has something I owned at one time  Back on topic...I really hope these sticks are good. If tthey are, I'll probably part with my EVO II's and snipers, especially with the low profile, since I have a Prolimatech Genesis cooler on the way.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 25, 2012)

"Save money for video card, save money for video card"  Just not sure what these are gonna do over my G.Skill 1333 CL7 kits.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2012)

kenkickr said:


> "Save money for video card, save money for video card"  Just not sure what these are gonna do over my G.Skill 1333 CL7 kits.



How about CL7 1600, in 16GB config, or CL8 1866? Yeah, I'm thinking they will do that, from what I'm seeing.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah just on 1155 boards or what tho I'm wondering...


----------



## v12dock (Jan 26, 2012)

value ram ftw


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 26, 2012)

kenkickr said:


> "Save money for video card, save money for video card"  Just not sure what these are gonna do over my G.Skill 1333 CL7 kits.





Paulieg said:


> How about CL7 1600, in 16GB config, or CL8 1866? Yeah, I'm thinking they will do that, from what I'm seeing.



Don't think tighter timings at lower speeds gives better performance on Intel from what I've read.  Maybe on AMD. 
Anyways judge for yourself. Didn't test for stability but the read/write/copy and latency scores all improve the higher speeds you go for DDR3 on Intel:
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/SamsungCL71600.jpg





http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/SamsungCL81866.jpg




http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/SamsungCL92133.jpg


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> Don't think tighter timings at lower speeds gives better performance on Intel from what I've read.  Maybe on AMD.
> Anyways judge for yourself. Didn't test for stability but the read/write/copy and latency scores all improve the higher speeds you go for DDR3 on Intel:
> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/SamsungCL71600.jpg
> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/SamsungCL71600.jpg
> ...



You're right about the speed/timing thing with Intel, but I was just pointing out what the kit is capable of, which is better than 90% of the high performance kits that are out there. From what I've seen, they really are a real hidden gem. Mine should be here by Saturday.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 26, 2012)

is it worth it to buy four of these kits for x79?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2012)

t_ski said:


> is it worth it to buy four of these kits for x79?



It seems that is the platform they perform best. I think someone over at XS managed to run them at 2400mhz+


----------



## t_ski (Jan 26, 2012)

I saw that, but I was wondering if four kits (32GB total) worrks.  I read through some (I admit not all) of the XS thread and saw some issues, but no mention of lots of sticks.


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't go overboard guys - a lot of benching and max runs but few stability testing on that XS thread.  AMD seems to have had stability issues and I didn't pay attention that much to x79 as I don't own one.  P67 and Z68 should be just fine though, and probably x79 for which this 30nm ram was probably designed for.


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 26, 2012)

AMD 
Prime95 Blend 8hrs @ 1960Mhz 9-9-9-27 1,47V
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?277635-Ultra-low-profile-1.35v-30nm-DDR3-capable-of-2400MHz.-Perfect-for-SFF-builds.&p=5042810&viewfull=1#post5042810


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I saw that, but I was wondering if four kits (32GB total) worrks.  I read through some (I admit not all) of the XS thread and saw some issues, but no mention of lots of sticks.



Don't know, but we will find out how 16GB does this weekend, at least on Z68.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 26, 2012)

Let me know your results.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow samsung best manufactures memory made.


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 28, 2012)

Added custom Prime95 testing using all of the 6.7gb available for testing of the 8gb of ram at 720k fft's on the first post, no problems passing an hour without errors DDR3 2133 @ 9-10-10-28...


----------



## manofthem (Jan 28, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> Added custom Prime95 testing using all of the 6.7gb available for testing of the 8gb of ram at 720k fft's on the first post, no problems passing an hour with errors DDR3 2133 @ 9-10-10-28...



Those numbers are looking good!  I'm excited about getting my kit, hopefully Monday. It'll replace the 1866cas9 set I have now.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 30, 2012)

So far I've got 8gbs stable @ 2133 9-10-10-28 1.5v. Tightening timings now....2133 9-9-9-28 1.5v


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 30, 2012)

boomstik360 said:


> So far I've got 8gbs stable @ 2133 9-10-10-28 1.5v. Tightening timings now....2133 9-9-9-28 1.5v



Very nice. . It would seem that these sticks will do 1866 Cas 8, which is rare when running 8GB. This might be the best value of any DDR3, period.

I'll post some numbers when my ram comes in. UPS ground takes forever to my neck of the woods. I'm guessing Tuesday.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll upload a pic soon. Right now I'm testing 2198.2mhz @ 9-10-10-28 1.5v. Rock solid.


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 30, 2012)

I think I ran across a better CL ram albeit @ higher vdimm (1.63v 8-8-8 2000 and 9-9-9 2133) but it costs $21 more at the Egg for the regular and on Crucial's website $39 more for the black with blue bling:
http://forums.ocdrift.com/index.php?/topic/193-mini-review-2-x-4gb-crucial-ballistix-tactical-ddr3-1866-cl9/

LOL picked up a pair for future testing for $75 shipped since the Egg is having a promotion for a free $19 Crucial ram cooler thru early February...


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice. Yeah I am going to try for 2400mhz after work


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm happy to test these on P55 for anyone who want to set me a set!


----------



## tedy (Jan 30, 2012)

so not fair only for USA.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 30, 2012)

Waiting on my credit from Newegg and soon these will be MINE!!!


----------



## revin (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there any MaxxMem scores on therse yet?
Like to some 16Gb on core i 2nd gen results.............


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 31, 2012)

boomstik360 said:


> So far I've got 8gbs stable @ 2133 9-10-10-28 1.5v. Tightening timings now....2133 9-9-9-28 1.5v



Tried 1.5v 9-10-10-28 2133 on mine - failed after 48 min 1 thread.

But passed 1.55v 9-10-10-28 2133 over 1 hour of custom Prime95 expanded to 6.7gb ram and 720k fft's!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm solid at 2200 (2198.2) 9-10-10-28 1.5v (1.51v actual) Prime95 (same option as yours) 90 min. I am really liking this ram. I want to try an see how tight I can get it without going over 1.65v


----------



## t_ski (Jan 31, 2012)

I want to see some tight timings at 1600-1866 please.  I mean like virgin-tight


----------



## revin (Jan 31, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I want to see some tight timings at 1600-1866 please.  I mean like virgin-tight



Preferablly Sex.Sex.Sex.77 
77=She gets 8ight more than 69


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 31, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I want to see some tight timings at 1600-1866 please.  I mean like virgin-tight



LOL. My 24GB just came today. Gonna run some tests on 16GB config this evening. Post a taste in just a few...

Edit: First run. More later tonight. Keep in mind, this is 16GB 1866 CAS 8.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2012)

My 8gb set came today too, and I just threw them in. Let's see how it goes!  I really hope that it goes as well as everybody else's, like LagunaX and Paulieg. 

Btw, I liked your review on Newegg, LagunaX


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 2, 2012)

This set went down another dollar today to $47.99.
Might pick up another set.

Time to go play with my new Ballistix 2x4gb 1.5v ddr3 1866 CL9 when I get home to see if I can get 9-9-9 2133 

$64.99 plus tax shipped and a free ram fan, LOL!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 2, 2012)

how much voltage, primary timings/secondary timings are lose.

overall capacity of kit?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 2, 2012)

So I threw the sticks in and set them to 2133 11-11-11-30-1t@1.5v. Ran them for a while through memtest without any errors. I haven't done long term testing yet, as I had to run out of the house, but it's a starting reference point. I'll post back with more later on. Going to see how good I can get 2133 and then move on to see if 2400 will run.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 2, 2012)

I fell asleep and got busy tonight. I'll take out 2 sticks tomorrow evening, and start benching with 8GB.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 2, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> I fell asleep and got busy tonight.



*Not* acceptable!


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 2, 2012)

damn! may get this instead of the gskills, but the price difference is only like +/-$10.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 2, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> I... got busy tonight.



Didn't I but you for bragging once already?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 2, 2012)

overclocking101 said:


> damn! may get this instead of the gskills, but the price difference is only like +/-$10.



Which GSkills?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 2, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Didn't I but you for bragging once already?



 OK, I found a half hour or so tonight. 

As far as the sticks go, I'm sorry to report...there is nothing to report. I simply could not do any better with just 8GB installed vs. 16GB. That's a first. I tried vdimm up to 1.53 (my personal limit with 1.35v sticks), and they just wouldn't budge. They probably want more voltage than I'm willing to give them right now, until I can confirm safe vdimm on low voltage sticks like this. When I have some time, I'll start playing with secondary timing. However, I'm still happy, as these may be the best budget sticks ever. Certainly cannot complain with 16GB 1866 8-9-9-24 1T on just 1.44v., perfectly stable.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 2, 2012)

Those are good looking numbers Paulieg. Did you get a 16gb kit or 2 seperate 8gb kits?
I haven't seen what is considered safe vdimm for this set yet. But, I was able to run 2133 9-10-10-1T @ 1.55v. I BSOD'd when trying for 9-10-9 even with a bit more vdimm, though I didn't go too much higher. More testing to come, perhaps some attempts with 1866 and tight timings.

These sticks are so small, felt I was going to break them when putting them in. We shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 2, 2012)

The Samsungs are the best sticks.
I got the Crucial Ballistix Tactical 2x4gb CL9 1.5v 1866's tonight and started playing with them. $64.99 plus tax free shipping and ram cooler at the Egg.
Was sorely disappointed with DDR3 2133 - failed Prime95 pretty quickly at 9-11-9-27 1T 1.65v, after failing 9-9-9-27 and 9-10-9-27.

These are XMP 9-9-9-27 2T DDR3 1866 1.5v.

At least on an Intel platform failing that hyped up review of 9-9-9-27 2133.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 2, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> The Samsungs are the best sticks.
> I got the Crucial Ballistix Tactical 2x4gb CL9 1.5v 1866's tonight and started playing with them. $64.99 plus tax free shipping and ram cooler at the Egg.
> Was sorely disappointed with DDR3 2133 - failed Prime95 pretty quickly at 9-11-9-27 1T 1.65v, after failing 9-9-9-27 and 9-10-9-27.
> 
> ...



Have you heard any consensus on what is considered "safe" voltages on the Samsung?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 2, 2012)

So why aren't these things being referred to by a name yet like "TCCD" or "D9" in the past? There isn't even a heat spreader making you do any guesswork!


----------



## AsRock (Feb 2, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> OK, I found a half hour or so tonight.
> 
> As far as the sticks go, I'm sorry to report...there is nothing to report. I simply could not do any better with just 8GB installed vs. 16GB. That's a first. I tried vdimm up to 1.53 (my personal limit with 1.35v sticks), and they just wouldn't budge. They probably want more voltage than I'm willing to give them right now, until I can confirm safe vdimm on low voltage sticks like this. When I have some time, I'll start playing with secondary timing. However, I'm still happy, as these may be the best budget sticks ever. Certainly cannot complain with 16GB 1866 8-9-9-24 1T on just 1.44v., perfectly stable.




Just what i wanted to know Thanks..  Ordered a few pairs of them yesterday..



Wrigleyvillain said:


> So why aren't these things being referred to by a name yet like "TCCD" or "D9" in the past? There isn't even a heat spreader making you do any guesswork!



I like to know too but are they not just samsungs memory chips ?..

There not even on  yet i4memory yet .
http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr3/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 2, 2012)

Well there's gotta be something stamped on the ICs.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 2, 2012)

I think 1.5-1.6v should be fine for ram rated at 1.35v - even though this is new 30nm technology there have been other "eco" ram rated at 1.35v running fine at 1.65v.

Gonna sell my 1 day old Ballistix Tactical DDR3 1866 9-9-9-27 1.5v ram.  Probably my 2x4gb 1.65v XMP 2133 Cl9 G.Skill and Cl10 Mushkin Blackline too.

Gonna pick up another pair of the low profile Samsung - they are $42.28 economy shipped from Circuitcity.com .


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 2, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> I think 1.5-1.6v should be fine for ram rated at 1.35v - even though this is new 30nm technology there have been other "eco" ram rated at 1.35v running fine at 1.65v.
> 
> Gonna sell my 1 day old Ballistix Tactical DDR3 1866 9-9-9-27 1.5v ram.  Probably my 2x4gb 1.65v XMP 2133 Cl9 G.Skill and Cl10 Mushkin Blackline too.
> 
> Gonna pick up another pair of the low profile Samsung - they are $42.28 economy shipped from Circuitcity.com .



I may go up to 1.6v, but probably no higher. I did notice that these sticks don't get warm at all, despite increasing voltage. I just traded away 16GB of Geil Evo II's (which are solid), and plan to buy a couple more sets of the Sammys. I have a feeling that these sticks are gonna disappear and be replaced with inferior IC's within a couple of months.


----------



## Tensa Zangetsu (Feb 3, 2012)

Getting my 16GB tomorrow, hope I get as lucky as you guys are! **fingers crossed**


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying 16 more gigs but I have no use lol


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 3, 2012)

Also if you buy two sets at circuit city you get free shipping AND a $25 virus program lol so for $79.98 shipped


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 3, 2012)

Haha I was thinking about that Circuit City or Tigerdirect deal too


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol I caved and bought two more. Maybe I'll use it for another build


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 3, 2012)

boomstik360 said:


> Also if you buy two sets at circuit city you get free shipping AND a $25 virus program lol so for $79.98 shipped



To bad my newegg credit wouldn't work there  My 16gb's are on the way.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 4, 2012)

I believe these are on sale at MicroCenter for $40


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah I bought them at CC for $40 each plus a bonus virus software key


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 4, 2012)

I caved in too.
bought 2 pairs for $80 shipped and declined the CA antivirus cuz it's crap...


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh it is? I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 4, 2012)

bait and switch it's only a 6 mo trial...


----------



## bleachigo (Feb 5, 2012)

Just bought two sets at Amazon.Can't wait to overclock and have fun with these.


----------



## tedy (Feb 5, 2012)

so not fair, only in USA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey what do you guys think of this:
http://www.drillspot.com/products/1466351/Kands_Engineering_281_Aluminum_Strip_0016x1_2_Wx12_In_L_Pk_15
I could pick this up for $10 and some thermal tape for $4 and Just cut them at 5 1/2" for DIY heatspreaders!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 5, 2012)

Hell yeah!


----------



## AsRock (Feb 5, 2012)

Was it erocker who said the don't get hot ?..  And 1/2 inch thickness is way to much even if you could jam them altogether.

My bad ok it's not 1/2 inch thick but still they don't get hot


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 5, 2012)

They don't ship to UK 
I'm actually looking to buy RAM atm as well


----------



## tedy (Feb 5, 2012)

me too, 2 kits.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 5, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Was it erocker who said the don't get hot ?..  And 1/2 inch thickness is way to much even if you could jam them altogether.
> 
> My bad ok it's not 1/2 inch thick but still they don't get hot



Nah it was Paulieg that said they just felt warm if at all.
No this is probably more like putting a spoiler on a Honda Civic.

They just don't look right "stock" in a high performance rig.

Bling vs. A little cooling benefit who knows


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 5, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> Nah it was Paulieg that said they just felt warm if at all.
> No this is probably more like putting a spoiler on a Honda Civic.
> 
> They just don't look right "stock" in a high performance rig.
> ...



Just slightly warm, and that's ONLY during stress testing, when I was putting 1.53v through them. I've had several kits where the heatspreaders were much warmer than these naked sticks. I don't give a damn how they look at all. It's the same thing with cases vs. bench stations. I see the utility and functionality in bench tables, even though they don't generally look pretty. I just don't care.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah...I figured that heat spreaders on these would be more fashion than function...

I have a fan hiding my dimms anyway.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll probably do it anyways - less than $20 to get 3 pairs of these Sammys shod.
Back in the day I did have a black on black lowered clear corners tinted 18" rim BMW 325is 

Ok did it for $14 shipped - enuf for 3 pairs:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sekisui-576...704?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a077bab38
http://www.drillspot.com/products/1...g_281_Aluminum_Strip_0016x1_2_Wx12_In_L_Pk_15

Back to the Super Bowl!

I'll post pics in a week when all the stuff arrives.
Is there a way to monitor the ram dimm temps?


----------



## solar0987 (Feb 6, 2012)

Anyone not caring for the stock look you can either 
a: buy these EVERCOOL EC-MC-CO Copper Heatsinks only
b: rip apart some of your ram to take off the heatsinks 
I myself am gonna order a and paint them black to match my build. http://www.evercool.com.tw/install/instal_ecmc.htm  <-- instructions how to put them on

or 
c:http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=0pcvT9_OGYrGtgfoxfHOAw&ved=0CH8Q8wIwCg there are7 or so to choose from  happy hunting.Just scroll to the bottom of the page and use the -> arrow!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 6, 2012)

solar0987 said:


> Anyone not caring for the stock look you can either
> a: buy these EVERCOOL EC-MC-CO Copper Heatsinks only
> b: rip apart some of your ram to take off the heatsinks
> I myself am gonna order a and paint them black to match my build. http://www.evercool.com.tw/install/instal_ecmc.htm  <-- instructions how to put them on
> ...



I used those spreaders on some naked D9s a couple of years ago. However, I'm not sure how well they will install on low profile sticks.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah I've used those copper heatspreaders b4 on some DDR2 Transcend AxeRam back in the LGA 775 Conroe days but wanted to keep this ram low profile so went with the 1/2" aluminum strips, could have cut some copper too but felt like that copper might be too flimsy.


----------



## tedy (Feb 6, 2012)

Any way to get them in EUROPE?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 6, 2012)

tedy said:


> Any way to get them in EUROPE?



Have someone in the US ship them to you?


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 6, 2012)

Just Saturday, I had DDR2-800 Ram, Corsair XMS2 running stable at DDR2-1216 (timings were relaxed to 5-5-5-15), stock volts.

Yea, I know apples and oranges, but I'm just sayin'.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 6, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Just Saturday, I had DDR2-800 Ram, Corsair XMS2 running stable at DDR2-1216 (timings were relaxed to 5-5-5-15), stock volts.
> 
> Yea, I know apples and oranges, but I'm just sayin'.



I'm not sure what you are saying. I had a set of Firestixs that would do 1300, but I'm not sure what that has to do with this thread.  

If there is some question as to what the big deal is with these sticks, it's that they are really cheap, and really low voltage ram that have a seriously high ceiling. It just makes them interesting and a damn good deal. Simply nothing better in the price range.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 6, 2012)

damn i want ones, to bad i cant buyem


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep.. we reviewed these sticks at overclockers.com and found the same results... before those threads.


----------



## tedy (Feb 6, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Have someone in the US ship them to you?



who's willing to?


----------



## revin (Feb 6, 2012)

WTH !!
In for 16Gb
Either the Mushkin 2133's start hitting rated speed
Or hopefully the sammy's will hit 2133


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 6, 2012)

tedy said:


> who's willing to?



I can probably help you out. Just send me a PM if you'd like to talk about it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 6, 2012)

What a guy! I would love to step up like this but my post office is a nightmare (and what happens if they get lost en route?).


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 6, 2012)

Back on the XS thread the AIDA64 read write copy latency scores of 9-10-10-28 1T was about equivalent to an overclocked patriot set at 9-11-9-27 1T both at 2133 but the Sammys requiring less vdimm and less profile.


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 6, 2012)

How much will this rams oc to?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 6, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> How much will this rams oc to?



Go back and look at the first 2-3 pages of this thread.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 6, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> How much will this rams oc to?



Refer to the first post - the XS forum thread that will link you to the original thread.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 6, 2012)

revin said:


> WTH !!
> In for 16Gb
> Either the Mushkin 2133's start hitting rated speed
> Or hopefully the sammy's will hit 2133



I have those Mushkin enhanced blackline kit.
Best I could do on them were 9-11-10-27 1T 1.65v for 2133.


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 6, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Go back and look at the first 2-3 pages of this thread.



wow 2133mhz @ 1.45. I'm starting to like this ram.


----------



## revin (Feb 6, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> I have those Mushkin enhanced blackline kit.
> Best I could do on them were 9-11-10-27 1T 1.65v for 2133.



Crap! I cant even get 12.12.12.28 1.65v

Did/do you have a MaxxMem run of them at 2133??


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 6, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> I'm not sure what you are saying. I had a set of Firestixs that would do 1300, but I'm not sure what that has to do with this thread.
> 
> If there is some question as to what the big deal is with these sticks, it's that they are really cheap, and really low voltage ram that have a seriously high ceiling. It just makes them interesting and a damn good deal. Simply nothing better in the price range.



The question is if this really is such a great deal, or is is overhyped?  I dunno.  I haven't looked much at DDR3, but enought to know it's insanely cheap right now.  To the point where I'm wondering if I should buy some... even though I don't even own a DDR3 motherboard.  I do get it, cheap unassuming ram that performs way above what it's advertised to do.  Cool beans.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 6, 2012)

what are the lowest timings that you can get at 1600?  My H55 MB limits me to 160 bclk.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 6, 2012)

Was running 4GB and worrying about the price hike that's coming... now i'm just waiting for 16GB of these to show up 
Can't wait to get them and clock them up on this board!


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't remember if I took a screenshot with the Mushkins.
However, you should be able to do the XMP CL10 by choosing the XMP option in bios.
Otherwise it is a problem with your mobo or ram.


----------



## Bot (Feb 6, 2012)

revin said:


> Crap! I cant even get 12.12.12.28 1.65v
> 
> Did/do you have a MaxxMem run of them at 2133??



try a lower voltage. mine did fine with 1.5v (1.492v) and i had rather trouble getting it stable at higher volts. i maxxmem tested it at that speed a few times


----------



## AsRock (Feb 6, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> The question is if this really is such a great deal, or is is overhyped?  I dunno.  I haven't looked much at DDR3, but enought to know it's insanely cheap right now.  To the point where I'm wondering if I should buy some... even though I don't even own a DDR3 motherboard.  I do get it, cheap unassuming ram that performs way above what it's advertised to do.  Cool beans.



There sweet sticks lol..  Just got mine today although ver happy with them.  Be able test them even more when i get my 2500k later this week...

There worth $50 easy and if you can get them for $40 that's a dam steal..  In fact i have ordered my 3rd set lol.


----------



## revin (Feb 7, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> Don't remember if I took a screenshot with the Mushkins.
> However, you should be able to do the XMP CL10 by choosing the XMP option in bios.
> Otherwise it is a problem with your mobo or ram.


I'm afraid it may be the Extreme board, 
Passed XTU and Memtest
XMP then manual setting timings and volts just went into Boot shutdown Loops!!



Bot said:


> try a lower voltage. mine did fine with 1.5v (1.492v) and i had rather trouble getting it stable at higher volts. i maxxmem tested it at that speed a few times


XMP lods everything correct, it's just something else to do with something like VCIOO or something voltage.  Till I can pinpoint what that is listed in my BIOS I'm screwed!?!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2012)

I just got 2136 9-10-10-28-1T 1.47v 2 hours WCG crunching stable. I'd post a screenie, but my wireless card in my bench rig died, and won't have a new one until tomorrow.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 7, 2012)

Cool beans Paulieg...my board just needs 1.6v to make them run stable for some reason.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2012)

2133 9-10-10-28-1T @ 1.5v gave me a few errors in memtest about 45% in 
so it looks like 1.5125v is the way for me


----------



## t_ski (Feb 7, 2012)

If I had $32.17 more in my paypal I could pick up four sets of these with a newegg coupon I just got today   I'd have it in there, too, except for buying parts for a friend


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 7, 2012)

manofthem said:


> 2133 9-10-10-27-1T @ 1.5v gave me a few errors in memtest about 45% in
> so it looks like 1.5125v is the way for me



27 kept on failing P95 after 45min for me so I stuck with 28 but let us know if 27 works out for you


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> 27 kept on failing P95 after 45min for me so I stuck with 28 but let us know if 27 works out for you



No, you're right! Typo, must have been thinking something else: it is 28, not 27! 9-10-10-28, thanks for catching that.


----------



## xenocide (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm considering picking up an 8GB set of these, mostly to free up some space for an aftermarket heatsink.  My current setup of RAM would block most cost-effective options.  Wondering it's it's worth it to go from CL8 DDR3-1600 to something like 10-10-10-28 DDR3-2133 like most people seem capable of getting.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2012)

Overclocking your memory usually yields VERY little performance gains. I would do it for space, but not for overclocking, unless you benchmark with Hwbot or something.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 7, 2012)

I think you get more out of same speeds but better timings, correct?  Usually higher speeds and looser timings equals about the same performance.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2012)

This is correct. ^^

Regardless though, in most cases, it yields little to no performance gains..especially something tangible. You *may* get a frame or two, but unless you are getting 5, and now 7, you wont notice.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I think you get more out of same speeds but better timings, correct?  Usually higher speeds and looser timings equals about the same performance.



Not on newer Intel platforms. Speed is king, but it's kinda subjective as to how much "real world" performance that overclocking provides. I will say that I can feel a significant difference between 1600 CAS 7 and 1866 CAS 8. The systems just flows better better at 1866. However, I really can't notice any difference b/t 1866 and 2133.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2012)

On newer intel platforms too.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd like to see benchmarks with MultiGPU, exploring how much a role memory plays. 


I think i'll be joining this thread. I've not noticed anyone rally posting subtimings, what are we looking at here?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> On newer intel platforms too.



I knew you were going to link that thread.  That's why I mentioned "flow". I know that benchmarks don't show much of a difference, but everything just feels snappier at 1866 CAS 8 than 1600 CAS 7. I've considered that it's a placebo affect, but I honestly don't think so.



cadaveca said:


> I'd like to see benchmarks with MultiGPU, exploring how much a role memory plays.
> 
> 
> I think i'll be joining this thread. I've not noticed anyone rally posting subtimings, what are we looking at here?



I'll post some subtimings tonight or tomorrow, after I get my 2600k back on water.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2012)

"Butt dyno's" p) are so subjective though. If you were put through a double blind test, I would bet good money says you couldnt tell the difference to the point of quantitating (is that a word?!!) the differences (meaning, Yeah, that window opened faster or...that app opened faster).

Cad - I would love to see those results as well and if it changes. I know overclocking the CPU helps push the pixels in multi GPU configs, but not sure about memory. If I wasnt balls deep in reviews I would test that with 580's...


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 7, 2012)

I know memory makes a difference in certain apps With MultiGPU. But whatever, would be nice to have a list of whta apps it matters with, and what apps do not care. Might be an interesting list.

At least ya got work to do though, now stop posting and get'er done! 

Clearly, I gots time to post.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2012)

I would love to see those tests. So far, nobody has tested it though, so its all an assumption to this point (but clearly a logical jump I agree with).

Yeah yeah ... trying to wrap up this Evga FTW article and some Geil memory (arriving today) already so I can finally sell off the entire platform and get back to my 55x SB and benching. I dont like this platform as it stands. Its kind of sad to me that my Asrock Extreme4-M was the most stable board out of the box vs UD7 and FTW... LOL (but I digress).


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, I'm waiting on the samsung memory to arrive still.


I've tested quite a few apps, of course, and the most noticible is Dirt2 or F12010...Codemasters games in general, but I'm very interested to see how other apps behave. It's a huge undertaking to test, for sure.

It's interesting to see Samsung back in the game, last semi-decent ICs were HFC0, if i remember right.


----------



## revin (Feb 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I think i'll be joining this thread. I've not noticed anyone rally posting subtimings, what are we looking at here?



Since you mentioned it how about the Mem Tweakit screenies
[Mushkin sample]


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 7, 2012)

I love this ram. 16GB 2200 Mhz 9-10-10-28 1T 1.53v! Sexah for $40 each lol I still haven't got around to going higher yet. Waiting for a 2500/2600k from a friend.


----------



## tedy (Feb 7, 2012)

what is that service when you can order to europe? so service orders to imaginary us address and then sends?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2012)

boomstik360 said:


> I love this ram. 16GB 2200 Mhz 9-10-10-28 1T 1.53v! Sexah for $40 each lol I still haven't got around to going higher yet. Waiting for a 2500/2600k from a friend.



Nice. I'm running close to that now. I'm not sure how you are going to clock much higher. Most, if not all Z68 boards only go up to a 2133 strap, and bclk will only be stable to 104-106 max. 



tedy said:


> what is that service when you can order to europe? so service orders to imaginary us address and then sends?



Not sure what you are trying to say here.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 7, 2012)

tedy said:


> what is that service when you can order to europe? so service orders to imaginary us address and then sends?



Maybe try Amazon.com if you having issue's getting your hands on some


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Nice. I'm running close to that now. I'm not sure how you are going to clock much higher. Most, if not all Z68 boards only go up to a 2133 strap, and bclk will only be stable to 104-106 max.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you are trying to say here.


I think several high end boards have a 24x multi... I have to check at home but I think the Sniper 2 does, UD7, and possibly the GD65? BUT, I could be mistaking as I only use those multi for benching (see reasons above ), and none of those boards to bench.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2012)

Asus P8P67 pro has option in the bios for 2400, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## tedy (Feb 7, 2012)

like this

http://www.myus.com/en/landing/?aid=1000721


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> It's interesting to see Samsung back in the game, last semi-decent ICs were HFC0, if i remember right.



It was HCF0. they were first-gen DDR3 chips that ran 1.9v-1.95v @ 2000


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 8, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Nice. I'm running close to that now. I'm not sure how you are going to clock much higher. Most, if not all Z68 boards only go up to a 2133 strap, and bclk will only be stable to 104-106 max.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you are trying to say here.



Mine goes 2400


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 8, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> I think several high end boards have a 24x multi... I have to check at home but I think the Sniper 2 does, UD7, and possibly the GD65? BUT, I could be mistaking as I only use those multi for benching (see reasons above ), and none of those boards to bench.





boomstik360 said:


> Mine goes 2400



I've heard rumors that my board has the 2400 strap with a newer bios. I needed to update it anyways, so we will see. As of now, I don't have that option. I won't complain at 2133+ with 16GB, even if I can't go any higher.

I won't have any updates for a day or 2. I'm working on getting this 2600k back under water, and I have a new router to configure.


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah I rarely get a chance to tinker at the moment. Working a lot and when I am home I want to crash and watch a movie. Maybe next week!


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 10, 2012)

Now I can show how much of a noob I am when it comes to intel setups.  I received my ram yesterday and tossed all 16gbs in.  Played around with 1600 and went for it all by setting the memory multi to 21.33(ECS P67H2-A2) w/ timings 10-10-10-28.  System boots up but I notice CPU-z 1.59 is showing 800 with FSBRAM 1:6.  Yet Intel Extreme Tuning tool says the proposed speed is 2133.  Tried a load of prime, wprime, and OCCT to no avail.  I can't see anything else besides auto detect, DIMM which I've tried disabling, that should cause this.  Any help much appreciated.


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hmmmm Honestly not sure. Take a pic of your bios settings.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 10, 2012)

Here are some images I grabbed from the bios that will or may have relevance to the memory:


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 10, 2012)

run a memtest - it willl tell you what the settings are.


Just got mine in last night... no luck with the timings at 1.5v - they are definitely much better with voltage than the blacklines, but since I am on an older 1156, the backlines do better at 1.62v than these at 1.5.

Blacklines 7-8-7-21 1T at 1.62v
Samsung 8-8-8-21 1T at 1.5v

Although they do post at 1.5v at the cas 7 setting, where as the blaclines will not.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 10, 2012)

CPU-Tweaker from the memset dude can show (and adjust iirc though this is not ideal) all your subtimings.


----------



## revin (Feb 10, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> CPU-Tweaker from the memset dude can show (and adjust iirc though this is not ideal) all your subtimings.



Crap it says it don't work on Z68?
I've tried 2-3 versions, still says "Not For This System"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 10, 2012)

Ah crap sorry. P55 is the newest chipset I've used personally. I'm kind of surprised though. We couldn't use Memset anymore once the memory controller went on-die but I don't understand offhand why CPU-Tweaker does not support your system.

That MemTweakIt is just an Asus thing or what?

UPDATE: More info below (Felix is the tweakers.fr guy; apparently he doesn't have the info he needs from Intel which obviously sucks majorly):

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...-New-Memory-Tweaker-for-Intel-Chipsets/page63


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh yeah! 2 more sets for $80 total!


----------



## AsRock (Feb 10, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> Oh yeah! 2 more sets for $80 total!
> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/photo-1.jpg



You done what nearly ended up doing ?. replacing all currently used ram for this stuff ? lol.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 10, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> Oh yeah! 2 more sets for $80 total!
> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/photo-1.jpg



Microcenter? I am thinking about going this weekend.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 10, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> Oh yeah! 2 more sets for $80 total!
> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/photo-1.jpg



Yeah, I've 40GB now, but only using 16GB of it. 



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Microcenter? I am thinking about going this weekend.



Amazon, Tigerdirect, and somewhere else I can't recall.

OK. I've got my chip back on water, and tonight I'm gonna play with the sticks a bit.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 10, 2012)

tried going to best buy today to get some but they told me they didn't have it even though their web inventory told me they did :shadedshu


----------



## Feänor (Feb 10, 2012)

Anyone tried those in a x58 mobo? 

Just bought three 4gb stick... I'll see what my 970 IMC can do then post my results.

@LagunaX: Could you post a link to that little software you use to test memory? The black window makes me curious!


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 10, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I've 40GB now, but only using 16GB of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You totally wanna send some my way!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 10, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Anyone tried those in a x58 mobo?
> 
> Just bought three 4gb stick... I'll see what my 970 IMC can do then post my results.
> 
> @LagunaX: Could you post a link to that little software you use to test memory? The black window makes me curious!



Please do, i have a similar setup and would like to see about what i could get


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 11, 2012)

? What black window ?

I just use Prime95 x64.

The only thing i change is doing a "custom" blend test by increasing the memory to all my free available memory on my system which is usually 6.7gb for 8gb.  Otherwise prime95 will default to testing only 1.6gb.

linX can tell you your free available memory by clicking on the "all" button next to memory after linX loads up.

You can also change the min/max FFT's to 720k size for Prime95 custom blend if you want but that will just mostly test memory and not the whole system overclock stability.


----------



## tedy (Feb 11, 2012)

you lucky mofos


----------



## manofthem (Feb 11, 2012)

Someone over on [H] says hes running 2200 9-10-10-24 @1.5v. That's nuts! Wonder if he's fully stable.... :shadedshu




Un4GiveN26 said:


>


----------



## Techno (Feb 11, 2012)

I've 4x4GB of these low profile Samsungs. The settings below passed HyperPI 32M. Trying out for Prime 95 blend now. 

Rig:
i7-2600S
Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3 rev 1.3
4x4GB Samsung DDR1600 at 1866 9-9-9-24 1T 1.45v

LOL. The processor's hitting nearly 80C on the stock cooler.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 11, 2012)

@LagunaX: I did find out what i was asking for.

What i meant by "black window" was the y-cruncher one. Can this program be trusted when it comes to memory testing? Memtest lost a lot of it's appeal lately, as the last two times i played with timings, my sticks could go through 2 memtest 4,20 pass without any problem, then folding@home crashed within 10 minutes... 

So when i'll start to play with those new ram sticks, which seems to beg for overclocking, what would you recommend to quick test and to confirm 24/7 stability? You seems to use prime95 for the second task, but what settings are you using on y-cruncher and prime, besides using the most ram possible?


----------



## mudkip (Feb 11, 2012)

Will these do 1600MHZ 7-7-7-24 1T stable?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 11, 2012)

Received mine. For those wondering, the chips are HYK0. Maybe someone will be able to find some other RAM using these chips?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 11, 2012)

Feanor said:


> @LagunaX: I did find out what i was asking for.
> 
> What i meant by "black window" was the y-cruncher one. Can this program be trusted when it comes to memory testing? Memtest lost a lot of it's appeal lately, as the last two times i played with timings, my sticks could go through 2 memtest 4,20 pass without any problem, then folding@home crashed within 10 minutes...
> 
> So when i'll start to play with those new ram sticks, which seems to beg for overclocking, what would you recommend to quick test and to confirm 24/7 stability? You seems to use prime95 for the second task, but what settings are you using on y-cruncher and prime, besides using the most ram possible?



there is the confusion. It was me, not Laguna. Just run it using at least 4GB of memory. It does tend to crash quickly if your memory is not stable.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 11, 2012)

OK, thanks Paulieg. I'll post back what results i can get when i receive my three sticks, which should be late this week.

Sidenote: My part number is MV-3V4G3/US, not MV-3V4G3*D*/US like the dual-channel your all using. My logic tells me that the "D" stands for dual channel, but any chance there could be more difference?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is my rock stable overclock with these sticks. I can get 2133 stable for benches at CAS 10, but they don't like Cas 9 on 16GB with the voltages I'm willing to use. I do think I may be able to get TRAS 21 stable with just a touch more voltage. This overclock is on 1.44v. I'm happy with this right now 1884 8-9-9-24 1T. Been a long time since I've had this much fun with "budget" ram.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 11, 2012)

Ran memtest 4.20 and it shows ddr3-1600


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 11, 2012)

So this MemTweakiT can be used on non-Asus boards?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So this MemTweakiT can be used on non-Asus boards?



It can be used to display timings in windows, but it will not allow you to make adjustments, at least not on Asrock boards.


----------



## revin (Feb 12, 2012)

1.4875v   Comp'd to Mushkin 2133


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 12, 2012)

I have tried both the 1866 and 2133 settings, with each just each set, and individually; to no avail.  For now I'm running 7-7-7-24 @ 1.54v which I can't complain much but wanted the epen of having 2133.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 12, 2012)

kenkickr said:


> I have tried both the 1866 and 2133 settings, with each just each set, and individually; to no avail.  For now I'm running 7-7-7-24 @ 1.54v which I can't complain much but wanted the epen of having 2133.



That doesn't sound right. Haven't seen anyone not able to get at least 1866 out of these sticks on 1155. Can you download mem tweakit, and post your full timings?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 12, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Anyone tried those in a x58 mobo?



Got any results yet?


----------



## user21 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bot said:


> they are very nice, run very cool and hardly even need anything over 1.5v
> i have mine running at 2133 with 1.497v CL 10-10-10-28
> the board won't let me go higher (msi z68a-gd80) via multi



did you require any cooling solution???


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 12, 2012)

user21 said:


> did you require any cooling solution???



They do not get hot. This is not a real accurate measurement, but I used a reliable infrared thermometer directly on the sticks during stability testing. 31.1 c was the highest temp I recorded at 1866 8-9-8-24 1.45v. Haven't tested temps on 2133 yet. Generally, DDR3 sticks do not require cooling solutions. They are mostly for aesthetics.


----------



## user21 (Feb 12, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> They do not get hot. This is not a real accurate measurement, but I used a reliable infrared thermometer directly on the sticks during stability testing. 31.1 c was the highest temp I recorded at 1866 8-9-8-24 1.45v. Haven't tested temps on 2133 yet. Generally, DDR3 sticks do not require cooling solutions. They are mostly for aesthetics.



what was the room temperature when you noted them as 31.1c, can you measure the 2133 as well? and i didn't get the last part "DDR3 sticks do not require cooling solutions. They are mostly for aesthetics."


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 12, 2012)

user21 said:


> what was the room temperature when you noted them as 31.1c, can you measure the 2133 as well? and i didn't get the last part "DDR3 sticks do not require cooling solutions. They are mostly for aesthetics."



Room temp was 17.3c. I'm not sure how to clarify the statement. Here goes...Basically, DDR3 does not really need any cooling in most cases, and manufacturers use heatspreaders mostly for looks.


----------



## user21 (Feb 12, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Room temp was 17.3c. I'm not sure how to clarify the statement. Here goes...Basically, DDR3 does not really need any cooling in most cases, and manufacturers use heatspreaders mostly for looks.



17.3c going with 31.1c is actually good. i guess it has to do with the nm size as well and what motherboard you are using for OC ??


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 12, 2012)

user21 said:


> 17.3c going with 31.1c is actually good. i guess it has to do with the nm size as well and what motherboard you are using for OC ??



Even 40nm stays cooler than you would think. My naked Micron D9s I used on 1366 stayed cool. Honestly, the heavy, thick heatspreaders found on many DDR3 sticks actually are counterproductive.  I'm benching with a Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 right now. I'm on a open Lian Li bench table, with no airflow across the board too, so that tells you something about how cool these sticks stay.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah the voltage is lower and people have good airflow through their cases generally these days. Present-day RAM, especially, does not need a heatspreader and it makes sense that some of them (at least) would actually make the ICs hotter.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 12, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Got any results yet?



Not yet. I'll receive them this week. I'll come back the next week-end after mucho testing!


----------



## user21 (Feb 12, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Even 40nm stays cooler than you would think. My naked Micron D9s I used on 1366 stayed cool. Honestly, the heavy, thick heatspreaders found on many DDR3 sticks actually are counterproductive.  I'm benching with a Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 right now. I'm on a open Lian Li bench table, with no airflow across the board too, so that tells you something about how cool these sticks stay.



impressive. i wish i could grab these here in my country. they would be available but impossible with this price tag. already running vengeance 8gb with sabertooth p67

and have you ever taken a ddr2 above 1200mhz ?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 12, 2012)

user21 said:


> impressive. i wish i could grab these here in my country. they would be available but impossible with this price tag. already running vengeance 8gb with sabertooth p67
> 
> and have you ever taken a ddr2 above 1200mhz ?



Yes. Both with with Buffalo Firestix and Supertalent sticks. Here's a DDR2 overclocking thread. You'll see my firestix listed, and a set of Supertalents that Infrared had, that were originally mine. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58371&highlight=ram+tweakers


----------



## rangerone766 (Feb 13, 2012)

picked up a set of these. get a bit better timings out of them than i did on my mushkins. but for some reason my msi z68 refuses to load windows with 2133 ram at any multi's above 45. i have no idea if i'm missing a setting or if it's board/cpu limit.

sammy's-




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

mushkins-




By rangerone766 at 2012-02-06


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 13, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> That doesn't sound right. Haven't seen anyone not able to get at least 1866 out of these sticks on 1155. Can you download mem tweakit, and post your full timings?



I sent ecs a support ticket to see if they can assist.  I think it's the board, not the ram.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 13, 2012)

rangerone766 said:


> picked up a set of these. get a bit better timings out of them than i did on my mushkins. but for some reason my msi z68 refuses to load windows with 2133 ram at any multi's above 45. i have no idea if i'm missing a setting or if it's board/cpu limit.
> 
> sammy's-
> [url]http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/7626/58026171.jpg[/URL]
> ...



I had a couple of P67 boards that had a similar issue. Once I had 46+ multi, they would not run 2133 nor 1866 without very loose timings. Playing with voltages did nothing to help. I would say it's the chip IMC, but the same chips on different boards did not have this issue.


----------



## rangerone766 (Feb 13, 2012)

Today I am going to try 1886 with tight timings.  But if I can't run 2133 with more than a x45 multi, I may just switch back to the mushkins.

Good thing I bought the extended warranty from microcenter. This board has proven to be fairly unstable, I will return it for a z77 when they are released.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 14, 2012)

Finally got these sticks running 16GB 1866 8-9-9-21 on 1.47v. I'll post some screenies tonight. I love this ram.


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 14, 2012)

1 or 2T? I'll have to try something similar!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 15, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> Oh yeah! 2 more sets for $80 total!
> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/photo-1.jpg



So do you have 32GB total in that rig now?


----------



## Bot (Feb 15, 2012)

user21 said:


> did you require any cooling solution???



none at all. inside the case and outside the case.
i didn't go over 1.5v thou so i don't know how the picture would change there


----------



## user21 (Feb 15, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Yes. Both with with Buffalo Firestix and Supertalent sticks. Here's a DDR2 overclocking thread. You'll see my firestix listed, and a set of Supertalents that Infrared had, that were originally mine.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58371&highlight=ram+tweakers



bravo! superb man. You just sparked a bulb in my mind of something i had forgotten.
DDR2 had its limitations you see it cant make it to 1400mhz or it can be? on the other hand lga775 platform where the front side bus maxes out to 1333 (not the QX9770) and most boards are ddr2 the ram speed to bus ration remains different. The question is should it be
ram : FSB
1333mhz : 1333mhz
for optimal performance? or
the ram speed doesn't matter?

P.S. cooling solution needed for ddr2? which board you used with ddr2?


----------



## tedy (Feb 15, 2012)

stop buying them people, out of stock or prices went up


----------



## Feänor (Feb 15, 2012)

Some feedback on a X58 motherboard (X58A-UD3R):

2100 mhz is a no go, tried 11-11-11-30, 1,4v vtt, 1,60v ram. Will boot but crashes within 2 hours of folding.

Currently testing 2000, 10-10-10-27. The problem seems to be the multipliers: i can only use 6x or 10x. The others wont even post. I tried to go back to 133 blck and up the ram. 1866 (14x) would not post, at any voltages i tried. Went back to using bclk to oc.

It is quite harder, i think, to oc them on x58. I'm stuck on using 19x, 21x or 23x as cpu multiplier. If 2000 doesn't work, it'll leave me with 23x as my only option. Will continue testing today.


----------



## mudkip (Feb 15, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Some feedback on a X58 motherboard (X58A-UD3R):
> 
> 2100 mhz is a no go, tried 11-11-11-30, 1,4v vtt, 1,60v ram. Will boot but crashes within 2 hours of folding.
> 
> ...



You can go higher with your voltage, would say max 1.60v


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 15, 2012)

t_ski said:


> So do you have 32GB total in that rig now?


Nah, just replacing all my 3 rigs


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2012)

Feanor said:


> It is quite harder, i think, to oc them on x58. I'm stuck on using 19x, 21x or 23x as cpu multiplier. If 2000 doesn't work, it'll leave me with 23x as my only option. Will continue testing today.



Bah P55 will probably be similar.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 15, 2012)

Im glad i found this thread, these little guys run nice and cool in my rig, and the low profile helps with the airflow alot in the itx.

Also LagunaX, I like how you are one of the first reviews up in newegg lol.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 15, 2012)

mudkip said:


> You can go higher with your voltage, would say max 1.60v



1,60v on vtt?!? I doubt it is safe to use that much on gulftown. I'm not just benching, it is for 24/7 use.


----------



## tedy (Feb 15, 2012)

price again up 52$.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 15, 2012)

Finally, got them stable at 2000 10-10-10-27 1t, 1,60 vdimm and 1,395 vtt. This leaves me better performance than the 6gb of patriot viper at 1680 7-8-7-22 1t 1,7 vdimm and 1,375 vtt. Now i'll move to see what they can do around the 1600 mark.


----------



## rangerone766 (Feb 16, 2012)

tedy said:


> stop buying them people, out of stock or prices went up



microcenter still has them at $39.99, i picked up another set tonight. 16gigs total in my rig now, complete overkill. but what the hell.


----------



## waveforme (Feb 16, 2012)

What's with this stuff ???

I have it at 2133mhz, 10-10-10-28 1T@1.5v on a vanilla Asus P8P67 that I picked up at MicroCenter as an open item for $62. 

Rig "seems" a bit faster in Windows and some benches are up... slightly. But, are there any practical differences running the ram at this speed as opposed to 1600 ?

BTW, what am I going to do with my Corsair Vengeance ?


----------



## tedy (Feb 16, 2012)

rangerone766 said:


> microcenter still has them at $39.99, i picked up another set tonight. 16gigs total in my rig now, complete overkill. but what the hell.



buy me 10 kits?


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 17, 2012)

OOS at Newegg, TigerDirect, and CompUSA.
Price jacked up at Amazon.
Still $40 at MicroCenter plus tax.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok guys I finally got around to it!
You can read about it here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2549435#post2549435


















Source of inspiration:
2Gb Team DDR2 PC2-6400 Xtreem Series 3-3-3-8 Dual Channel kit


----------



## Feänor (Feb 17, 2012)

Got them stable at 1830 mhz 9-9-9-24 1t, still 1,6 vdimm and 1,395 vtt. Slighly better performance than at 2000 mhz due to the uncore running a little faster. The uncore speed is almost more important than the speed and/or the timings.


----------



## Scheich (Feb 17, 2012)

tedy said:


> buy me 10 kits?



Got mine through ebay for 53 usd + 10 for shipping. Considering they are only avaible in the US, thats still nice, i think.

And thanks for this threat


----------



## Feänor (Feb 17, 2012)

I live in canada and got them at 24 bucks a stick of 4gb. Bought three plus 10$ shipping at newegg.ca.


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 19, 2012)

So I just got 16GB of this stuff.  Any idea what kind of OC and setting I can do with 16GB?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2012)

hv43082 said:


> So I just got 16GB of this stuff.  Any idea what kind of OC and setting I can do with 16GB?  Thanks in advance.



Paulie posted this a page back. Hopefully you'll get the same!


Paulieg said:


> Finally got these sticks running 16GB 1866 8-9-9-21 on 1.47v. I'll post some screenies tonight. I love this ram.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 20, 2012)

$100 now at Amazon (You save $37!), gone at the Egg.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow $99 @ Amazon!
You can still get them as separate $25 4gb pieces at CompUSA.
Still $39.99 plus tax @ MicroCenter.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 20, 2012)

Are these only this amazing with intel boards or can i expect the same clocks and times on my Bulldozer rig?


----------



## mudkip (Feb 20, 2012)

bought the non lp version of this ram! results on h55 in a few days.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 20, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Are these only this amazing with intel boards or can i expect the same clocks and times on my Bulldozer rig?



I would say at least equally good, if not better. IIRC, the buldozer imc is pretty good, if not better than the sandy ones.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 20, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> Still $39.99 plus tax @ MicroCenter.



Sssssh! 

Yeah $99 WTF? Not saying they aren't actually worth closer to that than the "original" price either but what the hell happened exactly to make them jump that high? How could behemoth Amazon know or even care about such things? When I saw them at that price there I half expected to see it everywhere still in stock now.



AphexDreamer said:


> Are these only this amazing with intel boards or can i expect the same clocks and times on my Bulldozer rig?



I think LagunaX or someone posted AMD results in the XS thread linked in first post? Also, for the record, they seem to really shine in Sandy Bridge boards not simply "Intel". One reason I don't have 16GB myself already.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 20, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I think LagunaX or someone posted AMD results in the XS thread linked in first post? Also, for the record, they seem to really shine in Sandy Bridge boards not simply "Intel". One reason I don't have 16GB myself already.



Shines in my X58 setup i must say. Better than my old kit, and 12gb for the price is really hard to beat. i would have had to pay at least 50$ more to get a 2133 12gb kit.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 20, 2012)

It seem they are back in stock on the egg. 

SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600...


----------



## Cybrnook (Feb 20, 2012)

Just wanted to chime in, I picked up two 2x4GB sets (Running 16GB total) because of this thread.

I was able to get 2133 to post and boot no problem on Z68 chipset. However, I never could quite get it stable. Memtest passed no issue, but was failing P95. This was at 2133 11-11-11-24 2T @ 1.5 (and 1.55 vt). 

So after giving up on a few different configs on 2133, I went down to 1866 and am running stable at 1866 9-9-9-24 2T @ 1.45vt. 
Pretty happy for 16GB of budget memory.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 20, 2012)

I still want to see someone running eight of these sticks on X79 at 1600 (7-7-7-X) or 1866 (8-8-8-X)...


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 20, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I still want to see someone running eight of these sticks on X79 at 1600 (7-7-7-X) or 1866 (8-8-8-X)...



I have two sticks in for review, will be using X79. I'm very eager to see 8 sticks as well, but these are not available locally right now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I have two sticks in for review, will be using X79. I'm very eager to see 8 sticks as well, but these are not available locally right now.



Im sure someone here thats closer to microcenter can pick you up a nice set and mail them to you


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 20, 2012)

@Cybrnook - try 1T @ 1866 - these sticks don't seem to care 1T or 2T.
I think Paulieg got his 8-9-9-21 1T 1866 16gb less than 1.5v.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 20, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I still want to see someone running eight of these sticks on X79 at 1600 (7-7-7-X) or 1866 (8-8-8-X)...



They will not run in a 2x2 configuration at 1600 cl7 on the H55 with a Lynnfield IMC.  It looks like these sticks prefer MHZ over timings.  I can only get 8-8-8- 1600 out of them, but then again I can run that at 1.4v all day long.


----------



## Cybrnook (Feb 20, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> @Cybrnook - try 1T @ 1866 - these sticks don't seem to care 1T or 2T.
> I think Paulieg got his 8-9-9-21 1T 1866 16gb less than 1.5v.



Thanks, will try when I get home and post the findings.

How long are you guys memtesting and priming before labeling "stable"?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 20, 2012)

Cybrnook said:


> How long are you guys memtesting and priming before labeling "stable"?



memtest for me is at least 2 passes, but I tend to go right to the ponit where there are errors, and then back off a bit. prime/linX, maybe 8 hours.


Even so, BF3, seems a better stabiltiy test than both, and I like to try SuperPi32M first thing, before prime/LinX.


I also check for page faults in the performance monitor. Proper settings should see near 0 is not nil page faults.(suggests timing issues rather than stability might be an issue sometimes).


When done, all that(which takes just a few hours), then it's an overnight memtest.

I'll be testing all CAS settings, timings, other platforms, etc. Once the review is posted, I can go into fine detail.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 20, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Shines in my X58 setup i must say. Better than my old kit, and 12gb for the price is really hard to beat. i would have had to pay at least 50$ more to get a 2133 12gb kit.



Oh...well good then. I was under the impression your socks weren't blown off compared to some in the thread.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 20, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh...well good then. I was under the impression your socks weren't blown off compared to some in the thread.



You cannot expect a gulftown to get the same clocks as a sandy bridge. Very different imc!

I'm just saying that even with "old" platform, there is some gain to be made. And the price/performance ratio is really through the roof!


----------



## Cybrnook (Feb 20, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> @Cybrnook - try 1T @ 1866 - these sticks don't seem to care 1T or 2T.
> I think Paulieg got his 8-9-9-21 1T 1866 16gb less than 1.5v.



I am at 9-9-9-24 1T at the moment @ 1.45v. Running a quick prime to see if it holds up off the bat. Thanks, so far so good!





cadaveca said:


> memtest for me is at least 2 passes, but I tend to go right to the ponit where there are errors, and then back off a bit. prime/linX, maybe 8 hours.
> 
> 
> Even so, BF3, seems a better stabiltiy test than both, and I like to try SuperPi32M first thing, before prime/LinX.
> ...



Thanks for the in-depth answer. I am taking your advice and running prime at least for the next 4 hours. If it holds up, I will mem test over night, then try a few games tomorrow time granted.

Would be really cool if you eventually get around to posting some deeper CAS settings like you mentioned. Look forward to that.......


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 20, 2012)

Cybrnook said:


> I am at 9-9-9-24 1T at the moment @ 1.45v. Running a quick prime to see if it holds up off the bat. Thanks, so far so good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. Perfectly stable at that speed/timings.


----------



## Cybrnook (Feb 20, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Yup. Perfectly stable at that speed/timings.



What did you end up using to get 2133 (16GB)? Have you tweaked your timings , voltage at all since all the updates here in the thread?

Seems like mine WANT to do it, but I just cant find the sweet spot where I am stable on both tests I have been using.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 20, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I have two sticks in for review, will be using X79. I'm very eager to see 8 sticks as well, but these are not available locally right now.



I have an extra couple of sets sitting here. I'm happy to loan them to you for testing, if you want. LMK. I can also get you 6 single sticks on the cheap.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 20, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Very different imc!



Yes, exactly...


----------



## rangerone766 (Feb 21, 2012)

still running these at 1870mhz 9-9-9-28 1T with 1.5volts, perfectly stable. not bad for 16gigs @ $80 from microcenter.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> I have an extra couple of sets sitting here. I'm happy to loan them to you for testing, if you want. LMK. I can also get you 6 single sticks on the cheap.



You wouldn't be interested in a trade LOL HAHAHA


----------



## tedy (Feb 21, 2012)

paulieg said:


> i have an extra couple of sets sitting here. I'm happy to loan them to you for testing, if you want. Lmk. I can also get you 6 single sticks on the cheap.



sell me?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 21, 2012)

tedy said:


> sell me?



I'd rather not sell them. Considering ram prices are about to go up significantly, we may not find such good ram at these kind of prices for a very long time. I don't mind lending them to a reviewer or a local bencher, but I don't think I'll be selling them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> I'd rather not sell them. Considering ram prices are about to go up significantly, we may not find such good ram at these kind of prices for a very long time. I don't mind lending them to a reviewer or a local bencher, but I don't think I'll be selling them.



LOL yea my post was more of a joke. My Gskills do quite well but now the clocks the sammys have seen


----------



## t_ski (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks like there's only one kit left at Newegg...


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 22, 2012)

There's a bunch of them at Microcenter in Tustin, CA.  If I was not so busy with work, I will pick up all of them and sell them to you guys at cost+shipping.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 22, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Looks like there's only one kit left at Newegg...



I checked when you made our post and the had none and this morning i seen the had some so just picked a set up and the gone again lol.  So thinking it's people who have them in there cart and they are removed lol.

Newegg have more in
SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600...


----------



## Feänor (Feb 22, 2012)

Here in canada, it seems there's plenty to buy. I'll gladly buy for someone for the price plus shipping cost. They are at 24$ CAN for one 4gb stick and 47$ for a 2x4gb kit.


----------



## Gero1369 (Feb 22, 2012)

I dedided to go with this stuff:
SAMSUNG 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600...

There are great timings and speeds being achieved with it!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159320

http://www.overclockers.com/samsung-ddr3-1600-ram

I'm hoping to get mine as high as I can for clocks on my Gigabyte X58A-UD3R.  Are there any tips for OCing RAM or anything like that?  I'm thinking of starting at around 1800, 9-9-9-24 1t @ 1.5v.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Feänor (Feb 22, 2012)

Gero1369 said:


> I dedided to go with this stuff:
> SAMSUNG 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600...
> 
> There are great timings and speeds being achieved with it!
> ...



PM me, i'm using the x58a-ud3r V2 and a 970. My three 4gb sticks can do 1850 9-9-9-24 and 2050 10-10-10-27 at 1,6v. Performance really depends on what uncore you can run.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 22, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Here in canada, it seems there's plenty to buy. I'll gladly buy for someone for the price plus shipping cost. They are at 24$ CAN for one 4gb stick and 47$ for a 2x4gb kit.



Link please?


----------



## Feänor (Feb 22, 2012)

Tigerdirect.ca still has them in stock, and that's about it. I had to start talking about it for them to go out of stock. 

I bought mine at newegg.ca (that's where i got those prices), where they are back order at the moment. LagunaX left a good feedback that appears first when you check user reviews. Must explain why they sell so quick!

Let's just say i didn't said anything...


----------



## mudkip (Feb 24, 2012)

mudkip said:


> bought the non lp version of this ram! results on h55 in a few days.



got them today, run fine @ 1800MHZ 9-9-9-27 1.56v, wonder if i can get 8-8-8-24.







Why did I bought the non LP version? The LP is not avalable in Europe AFAIK, they're basically the same as the LP version, same chips.

Model number you have to look for: Samsung M378B5273DH0-CH9 , it's a 4GB module, I got 8GB shipped for 36.40 , that's ~48USD$

-update- boots fine with 8-8-8-24 1T timings


----------



## Tensa Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I still want to see someone running eight of these sticks on X79 at 1600 (7-7-7-X) or 1866 (8-8-8-X)...



Just got 16gb of these today. Will try and see what my X79MA GD45 squeeze out of them


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 25, 2012)

Tensa Zangetsu said:


> Just got 16gb of these today. Will try and see what my X79MA GD45 squeeze out of them



11-11-11-28 1.575v, 2400 MHz. Start there.


----------



## mudkip (Feb 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> 11-11-11-28 1.575v, 2400 MHz. Start there.



Btw they don't do 1800MHz 8-8-8-24 1t @ 1.56v stable, they run fine 9-9-9-27 t1


----------



## dumo (Feb 27, 2012)

Just found this on the web, its from OPB....

2400..





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2600...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I'm joining the bandwagon


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 27, 2012)

mudkip said:


> got them today, run fine @ 1800MHZ 9-9-9-27 1.56v, wonder if i can get 8-8-8-24.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/3N6LB.png
> 
> ...



Thanks alot for this find!

I'm gonna order 16GB of those chippies today


----------



## mudkip (Feb 27, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> Thanks alot for this find!
> 
> I'm gonna order 16GB of those chippies today



Buy them from Afuture, only 18euros per stuk.


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 27, 2012)

Aye! just ordered 4 sticks + a corsair 500R case from them, Awesomesauce!


----------



## tedy (Feb 27, 2012)

this samsung available in europe? link please....can someone from NL order for me and ship to slovenija????


----------



## tedy (Feb 27, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Here in canada, it seems there's plenty to buy. I'll gladly buy for someone for the price plus shipping cost. They are at 24$ CAN for one 4gb stick and 47$ for a 2x4gb kit.



buy me some? 

this?

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1153187&CatId=4534


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 27, 2012)

Dutch shops seem to get them from a german retailer, perhaps you'll have more luck trying at german shops?


----------



## tedy (Feb 27, 2012)

found them yes....jacob has them...too bad NOT LOW PROFILE!!!


----------



## hat (Feb 27, 2012)

Heh, I've seen them in and out of stock at newegg 2, if not 3, times. I hope to buy a kit as I'm getting ready to upgrade with my tax return...


----------



## Millennium (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry can't read whole thread, best place in UK for these (or delivered to UK)?


----------



## Asylum (Feb 28, 2012)

The ram is on sale at MC.

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0380720


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 28, 2012)

These sticks are awesome.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> These sticks are awesome.



Wheres da review!


----------



## Cybrnook (Feb 28, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> These sticks are awesome.



Wheres those secondary and tertiary timings at?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 28, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Wheres da review!



Still in testing. Spent 12 hours yesterday covering CAS 9, 10, and 11. Today I'm doing 6, 7, and 8. Patience little one, patience.



Cybrnook said:


> Wheres those secondary and tertiary timings at?



Overclocking tips and such will be covered. Consider this is a $30 kit...and at least 24 hours of testing is required to figure such out......I should have got at LEAST two kits. But i only got 2 sticks for review. I'm still taking my time, and making sure it's right.  I'm about half-way done, stability testing plus 67 benchmarks so far, still more stability testing and near the same amount of benchmarks left:





That said, these sticks are awesome.



mudkip said:


> Btw they don't do 1800MHz 8-8-8-24 1t @ 1.56v stable, they run fine 9-9-9-27 t1



Yeah, i found the same with mine. It was close, though...


----------



## Cybrnook (Feb 28, 2012)

If you were posting the screenies to be a teaser then, UNGH. As they stand now, too small to see


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 28, 2012)

Probably the point. 

Looking forward to this thorough review...we broke this thing, but not nearly as wide open as Cad is about to!


----------



## Cybrnook (Feb 28, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Probably the point.
> 
> Looking forward to this thorough review...we broke this thing, but not nearly as wide open as Cad is about to!



I know, thats why I stated "UNGH" I want to see what he is getting so far..... Dave is a tease...


----------



## Millennium (Feb 28, 2012)

Found this memory for around £40 on ebay delivered to UK. US seller...

The only question mark is for me, I have a P67 Sandy Bridge system, for this kind of system the extra memory speed (2133) seems to make next to no difference to real world tests like game frame rate. Am I right? Also is there any chance Ivy Bridge will benefit more in future? Same mobo. I will be upgrading to ivy.

Your sage advice most welcome folks. £40 is reasonable to me for this memory.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 28, 2012)

It makes no difference on any platform really outside of benchmarking and MAYBE a FPS here or there. For 99% of users, DDR3 1600Mhz is fine.


----------



## revin (Feb 29, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> It makes no difference on any platform really outside of benchmarking and MAYBE a FPS here or there. For 99% of users, DDR3 1600Mhz is fine.



For _me_,the sammie's at 1866/19xx on my Intel Z68 boot's and opens programs way faster than at 1600
But that said, even at the same "speeds", the Mushkins felt faster still


----------



## tedy (Mar 2, 2012)

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18379544

W000T )))


----------



## Millennium (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok nice but available for under £40 on ebay in UK. Also overclockers have a terrible reputation in some parts for actual ordering etc. But nice to see their results.


----------



## tedy (Mar 2, 2012)

link me ebay please.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 2, 2012)

You can get these in a tall version? Where?


----------



## Millennium (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry man looks like it sold out at that price. Still available for £44 here from us ebay seller with shipping to here. Still thinking about this, seems like things like photoshop and video encoding would be better, not so sure on gaming.

however looks like 3 weeks ish for delivery and always possibility of delays and charges due to customs. Might be more hassle then it's worth.


----------



## tedy (Mar 2, 2012)

US seller = custom tax


----------



## Gero1369 (Mar 9, 2012)

Has anyone gotten this working with a 4P AMD G34 system?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2012)

Not many users here with such a system, unfortunately. I tried harrassing a certain AMD server marketing rep into sending me some samples, but he never did, so I cannot test such things, either.


----------



## waveforme (Mar 10, 2012)

Just hit the local MicroCenter here in Chicago to pick up another set... for future purposes.

Website for MC showed that they had 10+ at Chicago store. When I got there, they only had 1 set left. Turns out someone had placed a web order for 30 sets.


----------



## Gero1369 (Mar 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Not many users here with such a system, unfortunately. I tried harrassing a certain AMD server marketing rep into sending me some samples, but he never did, so I cannot test such things, either.



Anyone seen any numbers on any bulldozer based systems, especially multi-proc systems (including IL)?


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 10, 2012)

Gero1369 said:


> Has anyone gotten this working with a 4P AMD G34 system?



Don't use unregistered memory for server platforms, you really should be getting a server kit that uses registered ECC memory.


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2012)

2x4GB kits are out of stock @NewEgg but 4GB single sticks are still in stock......

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 10, 2012)

gg


----------



## Gero1369 (Mar 13, 2012)

*for folding*



Aquinus said:


> Don't use unregistered memory for server platforms, you really should be getting a server kit that uses registered ECC memory.



I'd be using this setup for folding, so ECC memory is not needed (it's not 'mission critical').  The board supports non-ECC, unbuffered memory and this is what I plan to go with.  It's the direction that current 'power folders' are heading.  Just checking to see if anyone here has used the stuff in a Bulldozer based machine (MC or IL).


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm running 4 non-low voltage stickies in my bulldozer set up. Havent really had the time to play with them yet sadly, I just did a quick and dirty OC to 1866 at 9-9-9 with 1,55V(they are 1,5V at stock) and that has been stable so far. With these settings they're not even hand-warm. 

I'm planning on doing more tweaking later though.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 13, 2012)

Gero1369 said:


> I'd be using this setup for folding, so ECC memory is not needed (it's not 'mission critical').  The board supports non-ECC, unbuffered memory and this is what I plan to go with.  It's the direction that current 'power folders' are heading.  Just checking to see if anyone here has used the stuff in a Bulldozer based machine (MC or IL).



Just keep in mind that the extra load on the IMC might not let you have many unbuffered sticks because of the extra power required to drive the memory. If you're planning on filling more than half of the dimm slots you very well might run into issues. I'm just saying if you're going to be taking the route of a server platform that is a very smart move to do it correctly. I can't over-emphasize using buffered memory on server platforms, even if ECC isn't necessary.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 13, 2012)

More in stock
SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600...


----------



## Gero1369 (Mar 14, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Just keep in mind that the extra load on the IMC might not let you have many unbuffered sticks because of the extra power required to drive the memory. If you're planning on filling more than half of the dimm slots you very well might run into issues. I'm just saying if you're going to be taking the route of a server platform that is a very smart move to do it correctly. I can't over-emphasize using buffered memory on server platforms, even if ECC isn't necessary.



I'm going to run 1/2 (4 of 8 slots) per CPU.  Lots of people run 'regular' memory in the boards for folding (SuperMicro H8QG series boards).  I appreciate your concern  I'll just be running the minimum amount of memory to hit quad-channel.  If I could find them for cheap, I'd run 1GB sticks, but the 2GB sticks will work fine.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 14, 2012)

Gero1369 said:


> I'm going to run 1/2 (4 of 8 slots) per CPU.  Lots of people run 'regular' memory in the boards for folding (SuperMicro H8QG series boards).  I appreciate your concern  I'll just be running the minimum amount of memory to hit quad-channel.  If I could find them for cheap, I'd run 1GB sticks, but the 2GB sticks will work fine.



A long as you did the research, just make sure to check out the memory spec sheet before you go ahead. (Using udimms might restrict you to 4gb per channel.) Best of luck to you, interlagos is a beast on multi-threaded workloads.

Cheers.


----------



## Millennium (Mar 14, 2012)

Edit: thanks to mudkip I ordered the non LP version of this memory, M378B5273DH0-CH9, from dealforu.co.uk for around £36 delivered. Good price considering 20% vat here in the EU. Merchant reviews are quite mixed but I paid with paypal so should be covered. Just hope this is as good as the LP memory!

*sigh* can't get this in the UK for any kind of decent price.

Anyone willing to send from USA to me? USPS First Class seems to be $10 so $60 all in all more or less. Would be willing to PPG first but would need some decent heatware feedback naturally 

Will worry about customs charge if it happens. You are welcome to open the pack and play with the sticks for a day or two before sending - as long as you don't kill em!

If anyone would like to do me this favour please drop me a PM, cheers.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 14, 2012)

Millennium said:


> *sigh* can't get this in the UK for any kind of decent price.
> 
> Anyone willing to send from USA to me? USPS First Class seems to be $10 so $60 all in all more or less. Would be willing to PPG first but would need some decent heatware feedback naturally
> 
> ...



Non LP version with the same chips are available on the european market.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 14, 2012)

Yesterday I bought some of this Samsung ram and spendt about 2 hours or so wrestling with the Samsung 2x4GB low voltage 30nm kit. They really pissed me off. Not sure if I got a bad set of ram or my mb just doesn't like them. Tried as high as CAS 11@2133mhz with voltage ranging from 1.5v to 1.67v and no matter what voltage I set it at I couldn't boot into it. I was using the same settings that I run my set of G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-17000CL9Q-8GBZH.

I have read so many incredible stories about the Samsung ram that I just had to try it. 

Part of my problem may be my MSI Z68 GD65 G3 BIOS. It has been known to be finicky. I'm kind of glad the Samsung didn't work out because I was already in the process of selling my G.Skill at a loss. I really thought the Samsung would scale better in over clocking and performance.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 14, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Yesterday I bought some of this Samsung ram and spendt about 2 hours or so wrestling with the Samsung 2x4GB low voltage 30nm kit. They really pissed me off. Not sure if I got a bad set of ram or my mb just doesn't like them. Tried as high as CAS 11@2133mhz with voltage ranging from 1.5v to 1.67v and no matter what voltage I set it at I couldn't boot into it. I was using the same settings that I run my set of G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-17000CL9Q-8GBZH.
> 
> I have read so many incredible stories about the Samsung ram that I just had to try it.
> 
> Part of my problem may be my MSI Z68 GD65 G3 BIOS. It has been known to be finicky. I'm kind of glad the Samsung didn't work out because I was already in the process of selling my G.Skill at a loss. I really thought the Samsung would scale better in over clocking and performance.



Did you see my review, and sub-timing suggestions? this page:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/6.html


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 14, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Yesterday I bought some of this Samsung ram and spendt about 2 hours or so wrestling with the Samsung 2x4GB low voltage 30nm kit. They really pissed me off. Not sure if I got a bad set of ram or my mb just doesn't like them. Tried as high as CAS 11@2133mhz with voltage ranging from 1.5v to 1.67v and no matter what voltage I set it at I couldn't boot into it. I was using the same settings that I run my set of G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-17000CL9Q-8GBZH.
> 
> I have read so many incredible stories about the Samsung ram that I just had to try it.
> 
> Part of my problem may be my MSI Z68 GD65 G3 BIOS. It has been known to be finicky. I'm kind of glad the Samsung didn't work out because I was already in the process of selling my G.Skill at a loss. I really thought the Samsung would scale better in over clocking and performance.



i was having similar issues. believe it or not, tightening the timings actually helped(tRFC seemed to have the biggest effect on stability, aside from CAS). also, you shouldn't be running them higher than 1.6v, and even that's pushing it. remember, stock voltage is 1.35v, very low voltage. if you look a few pages back, i believe it was PaulieG or cadaveca that posted a listing of speeds with corresponding timings and voltages he was able to get them stable at.
two hours is not really enough time to declare these bad. it took me at least five hours(not including stability testing) to get them where i wanted, and there's still a lot of headroom. the time you put into clocking this ram is completely worth it, though if you're unsatisfied i'm sure there are plenty of people here at tpu who would love to get their hands on that kit.

EDIT: i see it was cadaveca, lol.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 15, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> i was having similar issues. believe it or not, tightening the timings actually helped(tRFC seemed to have the biggest effect on stability, aside from CAS). also, you shouldn't be running them higher than 1.6v, and even that's pushing it. remember, stock voltage is 1.35v, very low voltage. if you look a few pages back, i believe it was PaulieG or cadaveca that posted a listing of speeds with corresponding timings and voltages he was able to get them stable at.
> two hours is not really enough time to declare these bad. it took me at least five hours(not including stability testing) to get them where i wanted, and there's still a lot of headroom. the time you put into clocking this ram is completely worth it, though if you're unsatisfied i'm sure there are plenty of people here at tpu who would love to get their hands on that kit.




I will mess with the timings mentioned when I have time.

I think 2 hours is enough time to figure out that my Gskill sticks are better for my system.  I had preset speeds and timings with the Gskills.  I expexted the Samsung to be stable at the same speeds with lower voltage.  I went as low a 1.45v and as high as 1.67v. With an overclocked i5-2500k and over clocked ram speeds.  Stepped up voltage in minor increments and the ram wouldn't boot.

Stuck the Gskill back in and booted and smooth as butter.

That is enough time and testing to see that the Samsung couldn't hang with my Gskill.

My Gskill 8GB kit costs me about $90.  Quite a bit more money but they perform better so far.

I may be able to tweak my Gskill even further with the help of the secondary timing settings mentioned.

Right now it's looking like I'm going to keep the Gskill unless the Samsung can beat them.


I've read so much positive stuff about these sticks that I really expected them to perform well.  I was amazed at the techpowerup up review of them.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 15, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> I will mess with the timings mentioned when I have time.
> 
> I think 2 hours is enough time to figure out that my Gskill sticks are better for my system.  I had preset speeds and timings with the Gskills.  I expexted the Samsung to be stable at the same speeds with lower voltage.  I went as low a 1.45v and as high as 1.67v. With an overclocked i5-2500k and over clocked ram speeds.  Stepped up voltage in minor increments and the ram wouldn't boot.
> 
> ...



Well, you have to realize that different IC's require different timings/sub timings. You can't expect a "one size fits all", especially with a kit like this, which was not designed to be performance ram out of the box. These sticks simply have unexpected potential, if you are willing to take the required steps to make them high performance. 

You really should spend some time reviewing this thread, along with Cadaveca's review. If you do, you'll see just how outstanding these sticks are. If that's not something you want to do, then yes...you are better off with out of the box performance kits.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> You can't expect a "one size fits all", especially with a kit like this, which was not designed to be performance ram out of the box.



That's really all it is. When you buy "pre-overclocked" ram, part of what you pay for is having things like subtimings chosen, and DIMMs binned for a specific speed. That's why "high-performance" ram costs more, as these companies have to spend the time testing each module, chosing the timings and subtimings, and the overclocked speed.


At the same time, it's more than possible Sonda5 did get a bad kit.nearly everbody's 2500k clocks reasonably well...Crazyeyereaper gets 4.4 GHz max.  Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 15, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> You really should spend some time reviewing this thread, along with Cadaveca's review. If you do, you'll see just how outstanding these sticks are. If that's not something you want to do, then yes...you are better off with out of the box performance kits.




I've spent some time and I will continue to investigate this thread and others and try to figure out how to get them to go as fast or faster than my Gskill RAM.

I have over clocked and tweaked my Gskill ram for performance as well.

One big factor to consider is that the tests done on the Techpower up review were done on a S2011 system.  I'm running S1155 and that might be the reason I'm not getting the results that the stronger memory IMC S2011 CPU is capable of.

My Gskill sticks are also designed for S2011 cpus but I run them with my S1155 system and they perform great.  I can run the Gskill at 1.6v 2133mhz 1T-9-11-10-27 with my 2500k at 5.3GHZ.  That is better than out of box performance.  I have tweaked my Gskill ram a little and I really was expecting the Samsung to at least match its performance but at lower voltage.   So far the Samsung isn't working out at all.  Like I posted earlier when I get some time I will mess with the other settings mentioned in the review.

Also I'm a little confused on the different set of sticks.  In the reveiw there was mention of a 1.5v and 1.35v model of the ram.  The photos of the review only show the smaller low profile 1.35v models.  

I bought the lower profile models but on the back of the package there was information about the ram running at 1.5v as well.  

So is there 2 different models of ram?  Does this ram have a xmp profile at a higher voltage that I need to enable?

I will be checking the ram xmp settings later on.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes, it seems the non-low profile sticks are the 1.5v sticks, going by what i found on Samsung's site, and at various retailers.


----------



## Heatbag (Mar 15, 2012)

So the low profile sticks will be 1.35v? Is tigerdirect.ca the only place to get in canada?


----------



## AsRock (Mar 15, 2012)

What the box says ( low profiles ones ) is they are 1.35v and support 1.50v



Heatbag said:


> So the low profile sticks will be 1.35v? Is tigerdirect.ca the only place to get in canada?



http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 15, 2012)

AsRock said:


> What the box says ( low profiles ones ) is they are 1.35v and support 1.50v




So are the ones in the review the low profile 1.35v models? Or are they the high profile 1.5v models?

I haven't seen the 1.5v high profile sticks any where for sale.

Which ones scale the best for over clocking?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 15, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> So are the ones in the review the low profile 1.35v models? Or are they the high profile 1.5v models?
> 
> I haven't seen the 1.5v high profile sticks any where for sale.
> 
> Which ones scale the best for over clocking?



The ones in the review are the 1.35v low profile kit. From everything I've seen, the low profile sticks are superior.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 15, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> So are the ones in the review the low profile 1.35v models? Or are they the high profile 1.5v models?
> 
> I haven't seen the 1.5v high profile sticks any where for sale.
> 
> Which ones scale the best for over clocking?



Look at the picture.. look carefully were the notches normally are and look at most other ram modules and you'll see these are the low profile ones.

You only can see 1 & 1/2  notch on the sides of the sticks.

The D ( MV-3V4G3*D* ) is important to as it means they are double sided.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 15, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Look at the picture.. look carefully were the notches normally are and look at most other ram modules and you'll see these are the low profile ones.
> 
> You only can see 1 & 1/2  notch on the sides of the sticks.
> 
> The D ( MV-3V4G3*D* ) is important to as it means they are double sided.





I can see that.  Got confused because of the review mentioning the different voltage maximums on each different model and then on the presentation of the over clocking results the voltage was just under 1.6v.

Well I definitely got the low profile sticks and they are double sided.  I am going to be tweaking them in about an hour.  Hope the secondary cas settings help open up their potential.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sammy low voltage 30nm 2x4GB sticks part II.


Now I'm feeling these sticks!  
I figured out the steps posted in the review on getting the Sammys to come alive.  

1.5v on the ram.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2296934


I'm going to try 2133mhz next with 1T-9-11-10-27 with 1.5v.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 15, 2012)

Why are your gflops so low at 5GHz? Nice memory speeds though 

EDIT - Can I get this RAM in the UK, it's amazing?


----------



## Millennium (Mar 15, 2012)

LifeOnMars see post 299 but it's not the LP stuff so might not be quite as good. Apparently the same chips though.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 15, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> Why are your gflops so low at 5GHz? Nice memory speeds though



The Sammys don't seem to be performing as well right now.  

Here is my 8GB set of GSkill RAM info: G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR...


1.6v@ 1T-9-11-10-27 @2133mhz






When I put the Sammys in I couldn't use my old CPU tweak settings so i had to start over on over clocking the system.  My cpu settings need to be tweaked a little more right now to see how the Sammy's compare.

Right now i am having no luck with the Sammy's stability at 2133mhz with my cpu at 5GHZ. 




What I am seeing is that the SAMMYS may not work that well at higher over clocked CPU speeds.  I am also seeing that the Sammys are smooth at lower speeds and voltages but lack the big punch in performance that my Gskills have.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Look at the picture.. look carefully were the notches normally are and look at most other ram modules and you'll see these are the low profile ones.
> 
> You only can see 1 & 1/2  notch on the sides of the sticks.
> 
> The D ( MV-3V4G3*D* ) is important to as it means they are double sided.



No, the "D" refers to a dual-channel kit.

Single stick, no "D",

http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/memory-storage/MV-3V4G3/US


Singlesided dual-channel kit, with a "D"(MV-3V2G3D/US):

http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/memory-storage/MV-3V2G3D/US



SonDa5 said:


> I can see that.  Got confused because of the review mentioning the different voltage maximums on each different model and then on the presentation of the over clocking results the voltage was just under 1.6v.
> 
> Well I definitely got the low profile sticks and they are double sided.  I am going to be tweaking them in about an hour.  Hope the secondary cas settings help open up their potential.




Sorry about that confusion. The IC itself supports two ovltage modes, but hte LP sticks are intended to run 1.35 V, and the regualr DIMMs 1.5 V, according to the information I received form Samsung.

I actually tested muc hhigher than 1.55 V, and on X79, it didn't get me much. A big part of why I rated them so high wasn't the maximum frequency(which for me was good), but also because they can hit 9-9-9-27 @ 1866 on stock votlage. The G.skill 16 GB kit I tested...not so much.

ALso, you have 4x 2GB G.Skill kit, so running 2GB sticks is much easier than 4GB sticks. I didn't really have much problems at all, except for TRFC, and tCWL, everything else uses pretty standard timings.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ALso, you have 4x 2GB G.Skill kit, so running 2GB sticks is much easier than 4GB sticks. I didn't really have much problems at all, except for TRFC, and tCWL, everything else uses pretty standard timings.




8GB of RAM is all i need.  Do you think I will get better over clocking results if I order 2 kits of the 2x2GB LP kits?

Also I didn't see about the TRFC adjustments made.  I will read the review again to see about TRFC adjustments made.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2012)

I just bumped up to 147 from the default 128...normally a 4GB stick would be set to 183/200/208 for 2133 MHz. I have a screenshot in the review of MemTweakit showing the primary and secondary timings I used to get all the way to 2400 MHz. They should be fine for 2133, and my sticks do work @ 2133 on Z68 with 1.4V but I am also happy using 10-10-10-31 timings, considering there are many 11-11-11-31 2133 MHz 1.6 V kits....and the sammy's do that 10-10-10 with 1.35-1.4V for me.


I have literally hundreds of screenshots from when I was clocknig these DIMMs(I ran well over 200 benchmarks while testing), so please feel free to ask any direct questions, and I'll do my best to answer them quickly. I do ahve teh smae board as you, but I don't really have time to get it set up to test with right now...I got 2 other memory reivews and a board review to finish by the end of the first week of April!


And no, i do not think 4x 2GB is better. Perhaps on X79, wth bank/rank interleaving.


What VCCIO voltage are you running for 2133 MHz?


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> What VCCIO voltage are you running for 2133 MHz?



My MB doesn't have VCCIO voltage options?  Another name for the same voltage setting?


Thanks alot Dave.  Your interest and enthusiasm for quality RAM is very much appreciated.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2012)

VCCIO, or VTT, or hrm...why don't i look at the BIOS screenshot from my reivew of that board, eh? 

So, after looknig at the screenshot, in that BIOS it's listed as CPU I/O Voltage


Which is the same as (VCCIO).







I've ALWAYS been into tweaking memory(like 10 years now), but LGA 1155 doesn't meet my needs for that. X79 on the other hand....I am FULLY enjoying.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Dave I was just doing the Google search trying to figure it out myself.  

My VCCIO is set to 1.25v.  with i5-2500k @ 5ghz 1.48v.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2012)

woah, dude, over 1.2 V might be dangerous!!!

try 1.125 V perhaps? Too much can cause instability.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> woah, dude, over 1.2 V might be dangerous!!!
> 
> try 1.125 V perhaps? Too much can cause instability.





My other sticks work well with the voltage setting.  Any less on my Gskills and I lose performance then stability.


STrange thing is that MSI has the VCCIO default to 1.31v on this particular MB and MSI says it is perfectly safe at this setting.  To be safe I went as low as I could go.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> woah, dude, over 1.2 V might be dangerous!!!
> 
> try 1.125 V perhaps? Too much can cause instability.





I am not at my RIG right now so can't tweak right now.  But I think my problem was the TRFC timing setting.  I will adjust as you recommended when i have time and get back to you.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> My other sticks work well with the voltage setting.  Any less on my Gskills and I lose performance then stability.
> 
> 
> STrange thing is that MSI has the VCCIO default to 1.31v on this particular MB and MSI says it is perfectly safe at this setting.  To be safe I went as low as I could go.



Every other board maker, and Intel themselves, say 1.2 V MAX. That's the first I've ever heard that higher is OK.



SonDa5 said:


> I am not at my RIG right now so can't tweak right now.  But I think my problem was the TRFC timing setting.  I will adjust as you recommended when i have time and get back to you.




Yeah, do keep us informed of how things go. I mean, it's more than possible you got a bum set, but i did find that those two secondary timings were crucial to stability.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah fwiw even my older MGH-E Hypers need a relatively super-loose tRFC to hit the high clocks on tight timings (8 and lower).


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 15, 2012)

Anyone able to ship some of this RAM to me (UK)?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah me you lucky SOB  Talk on Battlelog later.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> No, the "D" refers to a dual-channel kit.
> 
> Single stick, no "D",
> 
> ...



I would agree with you but each time i look at there site or get a email of asking what the D is i get different responses.

Like really do they know as the last time i emailed them they told me it was double sided.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2012)

AsRock said:


> I would agree with you but each time i look at there site or get a email of asking what the D is i get different responses.
> 
> Like really do they know as the last time i emailed them they told me it was double sided.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120315/SammemD.gif



Yeah, i know they can be confusing. Should ask them the server stuff and laptop stuff get's a "D" as well. Typical email support. I know I've got it right.

http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/memory-storage/MV-3T2G3D/US

The last two letters are the packaging type.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 16, 2012)

I've tried a number of different timings and voltages under 1.575v and I'm unable to get the ram to boot at 2133mhz with my 2500k at 5ghz.

My gskill ram scales super low voltage at same speeds at the Sammy's and the Gskill have higher stability when over clocking the ram and my system.  

Unless i find a magic setting for the Sammy's they are going back to the store soon.  I don't see the point of keeping them over my Gskill.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 16, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> I've tried a number of different timings and voltages under 1.575v and I'm unable to get the ram to boot at 2133mhz with my 2500k at 5ghz.
> 
> My gskill ram scales super low voltage at same speeds at the Sammy's and the Gskill have higher stability when over clocking the ram and my system.
> 
> Unless i find a magic setting for the Sammy's they are going back to the store soon.  I don't see the point of keeping them over my Gskill.



What kind of timings do you have and what is your VTT voltage set to? You can't expect stock timings to work at 2133mhz, that is a little unrealistic imho.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Unless i find a magic setting for the Sammy's they are going back to the store soon.  I don't see the point of keeping them over my Gskill.



Or you could hook up one of our non-US homies.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Or you could hook up one of our non-US homies.



I can see how the Sammys with the low profile and great low voltage/high frequency performance is desired.


I think I imght have a slightly low performing set of Sammys though.  I wouldn't want to sell them to anyone because I fear the buyer might not be happy with them.

My experience is that not all cpus/gpus/ram perform the same.  Manufacturers design them to run at a certain speed but over clocking isn't a guarantee.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 16, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> What kind of timings do you have and what is your VTT voltage set to? You can't expect stock timings to work at 2133mhz, that is a little unrealistic imho.





I have tried all the working settings that I have seen on other systems and I have made timing/voltage adjustments as recommended by CADAVECA.   

  I'm running a 2500k at 5GHZ for my testing.  2500k doesn't have as strong as IMC as the S2011 cpu in the TPU review that achieved a 2400mhz over clock on them.

My experience is that system voltage settings vary from one to another and tweaking is how you find the system sweet spots.  I found some sweet spots for my system with Gskill ram and I have made ram timing adjustments for the Sammys and have had some decent low voltage/high performance results with my system.  The Sammys that I have are not stable at high CPU speeds.  My whole system is unstable at higher cpu speeds with the Sammy's.

The Sammy's are a great set of ram but my more expensive Gskill's offer more over clock ability and perform better in my system.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 16, 2012)

Plenty of 1155 rigs have been able to do 2133+. Once again, we're willing to help you out with your over-clock if you can tell us what kinds of timings and voltages you have. I'm not saying that the G.Skill isn't faster, all I'm saying is that with the proper tweaking the Samsung chips should be able to hit 2133.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> My experience is that not all cpus/gpus/ram perform the same.  Manufacturers design them to run at a certain speed but over clocking isn't a guarantee.



Wellll...if you were to sell them here that's generally not so much of a concern.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 16, 2012)

Anyone going to microcenter there is a $15 off coupon so this $46.99 pair:http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0380720
Would be $32 plus tax.
Coupon:
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2233062


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2012)

Glad I waited.


----------



## tedy (Mar 17, 2012)

you people in usa are luckiest mofos in world.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 17, 2012)

Had some time to play so I broke out the Sammy again.  

This time I found a sweet spot for 1870mhz 1T-9-9-9-27 1.56v with 2500k@5ghz. 






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2299107


I'm thinking about keeping them again.   

I might get add a 2x2GB set of Sammy's for a total of 12GB and use the 2x2GB kit for crazy OC benches. 



Next test is 5GHZ with the ram at 2133mhz.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm stuck at 5GHZ.  It wont boot at 2133mhz@5GHZ with the Sammys. 

Anyone else taken the Sammys at 2133mhz@5GHZ with Sandy Bridge CPU?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey Dave how about a comprehensive ddr3 overclocking guide on different platforms for techpowerup. Im sure like myself alot of fellow tpuers were not aware of how key some timings are to stability

nice one sonda , looks like you are getting somewhere now


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 17, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> Hey Dave how about a comprehensive ddr3 overclocking guide on different platforms for techpowerup. Im sure like myself alot of fellow tpuers were not aware of how key some timings are to stability



Possible in the future, for sure. I'd very much like to do so, actually, and thta was part of my plan wit hememroy reviews. I have a couple of other reviews to do first that may prove to be excellent reference material for that.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 17, 2012)

Glad to hear it matey I look forward to them.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 17, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> I'm stuck at 5GHZ.  It wont boot at 2133mhz@5GHZ with the Sammys.
> 
> Anyone else taken the Sammys at 2133mhz@5GHZ with Sandy Bridge CPU?



That could very well be the issue. As teh CPU speed increases, so does bandwidth, so it's morethan possible you are right and the sticks won't support such a high bandwdith.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## cadaveca (Mar 17, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/5ghzSammy.jpg



I knew it was possible, thanks very much for the screenshot, LagunaX.






Perhaps you can give a list of your BIOS settings so Sonda5 here can give them a try?


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 17, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/5ghzSammy.jpg





That is impressive.  


Please share your timing settings and voltage.

Do you have heat sinks on the sticks?


----------



## mudkip (Mar 17, 2012)

tedy said:


> you people in usa are luckiest mofos in world.



Religious bigots  everywhere, racism against any non-whites, huuuuge GOP debt, police that acts like the law with militairy force against citizens, militairy is stationed in 42 countries around the world, iraq war that costs 250.000 USD per minute, people who live their lies with 5 creditcards in their wallets, no free healthcare, no social security, yeah those people are reaaaaly lucky.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2012)

mudkip said:


> Religious bigots  everywhere, racism against any non-whites, huuuuge GOP debt, police that acts like the law with militairy force against citizens, militairy is stationed in 42 countries around the world, iraq war that costs 250.000 USD per minute, people who live their lies with 5 creditcards in their wallets, no free healthcare, no social security, yeah those people are reaaaaly lucky.



Even though that is a perfect description of us in the US, it means nothing when we can get decent ram at a decent price and availability.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 18, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Even though that is a perfect description of us in the US, it means nothing when we can get decent ram at a decent price and availability.





We also have chicken Pot Pie at Kentucky Fried Chicken.  It's dinner time.  Time for pie.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 18, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Even though that is a perfect description of us in the US, it means nothing when we can get decent ram at a decent price and availability.



Doesn't make up for the rest though


----------



## t_ski (Mar 18, 2012)

Stay on topic please


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 18, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> That is impressive.
> 
> 
> Please share your timing settings and voltage.
> ...



My board seems to require 0.5v more than everyone else's but I've been running them @ 1.6v 9-10-10-128 1T 2133 for 2 months all other subtimings set to auto.

All my power saving features are enabled since it is an Asus board.

That's about it, really. VCCSA/VCCIO/PLL are on auto too.

I'll try to find a subtiming screenshot.

Yes I have the bling on the sticks but they were able to do the same before the bling...


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 18, 2012)

Here ya go - I like these newer Asus bios versions - they have a f12 print screenshot to USB option


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm thinking my MB doesn't fully support this ram.  My BIOS memory settings don't have all of the settings that the ASUS BIOS has.  I did set as many configurations the same as I could but it didn't work out.  Sammy's at 2133mhz on my MB with my 2500k at 5ghz isn't working out.


I will email MSI about this set of ram and ask them to do an update on BIOS to support them.


----------



## Asylum (Mar 19, 2012)

Here's some good action from my sammies.

Ran these clocks and timings at 1.5 volts.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 19, 2012)

Asylum said:


> Here's some good action from my sammies.
> 
> Ran these clocks and timings at 1.5 volts.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120319/sammies.png



damn, that's impressive. great work dude!


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 20, 2012)

Asylum said:


> Here's some good action from my sammies.
> 
> Ran these clocks and timings at 1.5 volts.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120319/sammies.png



Awesome !

Cant wait for some spare time to tweak my stickies


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 20, 2012)

That score is fricking ridiculous, makes me feel all inadequate 

LOL nice one mate, awesome speeds and timings asylum.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 20, 2012)

Now that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 20, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> That score is fricking ridiculous, makes me feel all inadequate
> 
> LOL nice one mate, awesome speeds and timings asylum.



Great 3dMark06 score.

I'd rather see stability results or Maxmem2 benchmark score.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 20, 2012)

Me too. Yeah great score but it's mostly that 5.4GHz CPU I'd say which doesn't really help us in this thread.

Is that Anandtech MC for this ram coupon still valid? Thought has already registered there but guess not and not gonna bother now if can't get that deal anymore.


----------



## purecain (Mar 20, 2012)

just got a pair of these and thrown them in @1866 9.11.9.27. 1T @1.5v with a set of kingston hyper for a total of 16gb...
maxmem resultsfrom a couple of runs...

cant go advanced and thats how i usually upload pics so i'll type the results in...

mem-copy 25401mb/sec
mem-read 23017mb/sec
mem-write 22375mb/sec
mem-latency 48.6ns
mem score 22.70 GB/sec


----------



## Asylum (Mar 21, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Great 3dMark06 score.
> 
> I'd rather see stability results or Maxmem2 benchmark score.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Me too. Yeah great score but it's mostly that 5.4GHz CPU I'd say which doesn't really help us in this thread.
> 
> Is that Anandtech MC for this ram coupon still valid? Thought has already registered there but guess not and not gonna bother now if can't get that deal anymore.




This any better for you guys.


----------



## dumo (Mar 21, 2012)

*Samsung 30nm hitting 2933*

With Asus M5G

Source http://www.ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showpost.php?p=89651&postcount=21


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 21, 2012)

Asylum said:


> This any better for you guys.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120321/Capture.jpg




Much more bandwidth satisfying.  

I wish this ram worked better with my MB.  Very nice results.


----------



## dumo (Mar 22, 2012)

My local micro center got YKO 1205 batch which probly can scale to DDR3 2933 Cas 11 on Asus M5G

Will try a few pairs of these






So far DDR3 2654 @ 1.67V benching freq


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 22, 2012)

Is that with an IB cpu?

Amazing.


Dumo do you know if a BIOS update on the Z68's with IB will support the improved speeds of DDR3?


----------



## dumo (Mar 22, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Is that with an IB cpu?
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> ...


Yes.

Slamms ran 3770K on Maximus IV with bios 3202...http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...LN2-6274-MHz&p=5072305&viewfull=1#post5072305

I'm pretty sure ram divider 2600~3000 will be only native Z77


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 22, 2012)

dumo said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'm pretty sure ram divider 2600~3000 will be only native Z77




I think a BIOS update will allow extra ram dividers on Z68.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks dumo I'm going to MC on Saturday to buy four stick of this; will look for that batch. 

FYI got that $15 coupon to finally work for me but the whole thing was kind of a weird pain. First it wouldn't even show me the forum page as if I needed to be logged in, then tried again two days ago and could see the thread at AT. Then loaded the coupon link with my info and it came up but said something like invalid as "used too many times". But this one allowed you to pass it on to a friend as well so I put in my own info and hit submit and it emailed me a valid link.

Edit: Just got two sets of 8GB YKO-1205 $85 with the coupon after tax.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 25, 2012)

So far so great; my concerns about running on older IMC were unfounded (though perhaps also this 1205 batch just really kicks ass). So far 2160 9-10-10 at just 1.55v in bios (think my board overvolts .02 tho need to bust out the multimeter). Spent less than a half hour with them too so I don't even know what they can really do yet.


----------



## tedy (Mar 25, 2012)

i also got 1205 batch


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 26, 2012)

Got it down to 1.53v in BIOS now with no other changes so far; maybe can run 2160 with even less. Trying to follow Dave's rec re. tWCL but I do not see that subtiming anywhere on my system.


----------



## Millennium (Mar 27, 2012)

NB: I have *the non LP version* of this memory, same chips, more easily available in EU. 
Samsung *M378B5273DH0-CH9*. I paid around £36 delivered.

Really happy with this memory so far. I had to try for 2400 straight away - unfortunately no luck, with the timings in the TPU review, and 1.575v. Even tried 2T no joy.

Still 2133 was much easier to achieve. I'm currently running 9-10-10-28 1T with the subtimings still set for 2400 from the review (except the one thats CAS-1, that's now 8). Yes I could tweak these later. 1.5v seems nice and stable.

Considering these non-LP might not clock quite as well I am well pleased. This is on a mid range mATX P67 board with a 2500k at 4.5ghz (100 bclk). 

I'm seriously considering buying another set for 16gb. Would this affect my overclocks do you think? Is RAM really about to go up in price? I doubt it's going down lol

PS i got 1206 memory but it took like 10 days to arrive !


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 27, 2012)

Millennium said:


> I'm seriously considering buying another set for 16gb. Would this affect my overclocks do you think?



it could. all depends on your imc. you'll probably end up having to add vtt voltage and loosening timings slightly, but 2133-2200 is definitely achievable with 16GB and sandy bridge.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 28, 2012)

Yep these 1205s do 2400 11-11-11 1.65v on Lynnfield relatively no prob but not that impressed with the bandwidth numbers compared to 2160 9-10-10 so far; still tweaking and testing. Even got Memtest 4.1 #5 to pass as well as a MaxxMem run at 2400 10-11-11 1.66v with some loosened subs too but blue screened after like 5 minutes. No huge diff with CAS 10 that jumped out at me but didn't get screen.

Have two more sticks here to try out as well and thus can also test 16GB (and also a buddy's Sandy build to try them in).


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone got this set of RAM with a Phenom II x6? I can't overclock atm with my shitty RAM. It doesn( pass Prime95 blend tests UNDERclocked


----------



## dumo (Mar 29, 2012)

1205s binned can do 2500 10-13-13-31 1T 1.65V HyperPi 32m and maxmem mem read @ 26100ish latency 41ns on Z77 or X79 with good imc on cpu


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Anyone got this set of RAM with a Phenom II x6? I can't overclock atm with my shitty RAM. It doesn( pass Prime95 blend tests UNDERclocked



Did you look through the XS thread?


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 30, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Did you look through the XS thread?



Nooooo gonna check now

edit: This post says memory doesn't overclock well with Phenom II

But I guess it's not as important as getting dat CPU speed up


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 1, 2012)

Up too 2208 so far still 9-10-10 and still under 1.6v. These are Mayos sticks!


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't understand what timings are, but is it as simple as getting any of the three numbers as low as possible = better? I.e I'm aiming for 2133, and then shave numbers on the timings? Or should I not really bother changing the timings


----------



## Scheich (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes, but its more of a curiosity thing. Changing timings doesnt affect the overall speed much.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 1, 2012)

Scheich said:


> Yes, but its more of a curiosity thing. Changing timings doesnt affect the overall speed much.



Is that a question ?. If so....
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161401&highlight=samsung


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 1, 2012)

when are we gona get ddr4?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 1, 2012)

Scheich said:


> Yes, but its more of a curiosity thing. Changing timings doesnt affect the overall speed much.



Actually that depends both on the specific timing as well as, to a lesser extent, the platform one is on. Apparently lower timings has more of a noticeable effect on AMD machines than Intel (where raw frequency/clock is king). And certain ones do affect bandwidth more than others, obviously main CAS Latency being the most significant. And sometimes there are some more obscure ones like tRD back on X48 which lowering one tick gave a couple few thousand more MB/s read in AIDA and such.

So Mayo you really just have to test and see what combo of clocks and timings gives you the best performance/bandwidth numbers on your machine. Most of the subtimings you can leave on AUTO if you'd like but can't hurt to play/test.


----------



## anotheralex (Apr 3, 2012)

I am currently running 2x4gb of these with an fx-6100. Running at 1920mhz 9-9-9-24 @ 1.47v.

Anyone know, or have confirmed if it is possible to maintain a good speed and timings if another 2x4gb sticks where added?

I'm asking because I am thinking of adding another 8 gigs of these ram and considering how memory on AMD boards tend to do pretty poorly when all 4 ram slots are taken, it may be a bad idea.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 3, 2012)

anotheralex said:


> I am currently running 2x4gb of these with an fx-6100. Running at 1920mhz 9-9-9-24 @ 1.47v.
> 
> Anyone know, or have confirmed if it is possible to maintain a good speed and timings if another 2x4gb sticks where added?
> 
> I'm asking because I am thinking of adding another 8 gigs of these ram and considering how memory on AMD boards tend to do pretty poorly when all 4 ram slots are taken, it may be a bad idea.



Don't bother with 2 more sticks.


----------



## anotheralex (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh, okay, I guess it would be a bad idea.
Thanks.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 3, 2012)

anotheralex said:


> Oh, okay, I guess it would be a bad idea.
> Thanks.



It's not that I think it's a bad idea...It's more that I do not see any benefit from doing so, except for the most extreme cases. If you do video rendering, or work on large projects in PHotoshop, go for it, but if not, it's not going to gin you anything performance-wise.

You could probably still hit the smae speeds, but it's take using teh 1600 MHz memory divider and upping the clock, as the 1866 divider works best with only two DIMM slots populated.


----------



## anotheralex (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh, I was just going to use it as a Ram disk, for temporarily holding files.
Buying an ssd would probably be a better choice in the end.

As you said, keeping 4 slots of ram at 1866+ would require me to play with the settings in the bios again and look for the right stable settings, which I would rather avoid the headache, because repetitive testing.

Thanks again, it is good to hear this directly from an expert.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 3, 2012)

I wouldn't call myself an "expert" per se, but thanks!


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 3, 2012)

Hehe i've got 4 of these stickies running on my bulldozer and i've had them stable all the way up to 2100MHz with T1 and 11-11-11 timings, after that it got a bit fiddly and I wasnt able to keep them stable(with T1 atleast). I've been using them at 2040 with 9-10-10 timings for quite some time now and they run perfectly stable.

Sooo, if you refrain from buying 2 more sticks because of stability issues, dont, unless you plan running them at 2100+MHz.


----------



## anotheralex (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh, that's good to hear, although, what voltage are you running it at 2040?


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 3, 2012)

1,575V, I dont have the low voltage parts though, mine are specified to run at 1,5V with 1,575V max iirc.

Edit:  They are the same chips though, just different ram boards.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 3, 2012)

I had to drop to 1600 and up HT, you are already doing that, Mathragh?

Anyway, no performance differences, just greater capacity either way.

These sticks are so like the old UTT Winbond chips of years ago...


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 3, 2012)

I didnt even try with 2 sticks only, I had 4 sticks from the beginning, and they worked perfectly for me. 

But anyway, I didnt have such issues. I'm running on 2560NB and 2560HT. I did need to up the CPU NB voltage to 1,32V though. According to some guides up to 1,35V on the CPU NB was fine so I thought it was ok.


----------



## anotheralex (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey cadaveca,

I think I am already running the ram at 1600, upped by fsb (240) to 1920, just looked at cpu-z, and the fsb:ram ratio says 1:4, that means I am running it at 1600 right? 

Considering that I am already running it at 1600 (if I am), do you think I will be able to hold 4 sticks at 1920 @ 1.47v?

I was following your review when I was overclocking and I don't want to go above the recommended 1.47v for the 1.35 parts.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 3, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> I didnt even try with 2 sticks only, I had 4 sticks from the beginning, and they worked perfectly for me.
> 
> But anyway, I didnt have such issues. I'm running on 2560NB and 2560HT. I did need to up the CPU NB voltage to 1,32V though. According to some guides up to 1,35V on the CPU NB was fine so I thought it was ok.



Huh. good info, still. I am using Crosshair 5 Formula and 8150, so i thought we'd get similar results. 2 sticks clock great for me. Perhaps I'll spend some more time tweaking.



CH5 latest BIOS has memory profile for 4 GB sticks...that profile sets 1.4 V on NB. I was kinda shocked at that, but AMD chips aren't ones that I am afraid to shove volts into if needed. I am not using that profile, however. I did up to 1.35 V as well. I've not spent too much time with the 8150 yet, been kinda busy with other hardwares.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 3, 2012)

Okay, well, I can post some pictures of AMD overdrive showing all the sub timing when I come home in 1 hour, might help you both clock your ram with bulldozer. 
I've spent considerable time getting them to run above 2100MHz aswell, but no matter what timing or subtimings I used, they wouldn't be stable in prime95(would boot in windows fine). Even upping the voltage to 1,65V wouldn't help. The only thing I didn't try was setting it to T2. After that I gave up and set most of the subtimings to auto again and settled for my current speed/timings.

BIG EDIT:
ok, got some screenies from settings I use:
AMD Overdrive memory timings and configuration. This seems to correctly display *most* of the timings.






CPU-Z main tab:





CPU-Z Memory tab:





ASUS Turbo Evo Voltages, shows all the correct voltages I use:





ASUS Turbo Evo Digi+ VRM, showing my VRM settings:





Feel free to ask any questions if you still have any


----------



## anotheralex (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, I should have gotten an Asus board instead of an Asrock one, so much more options/control!

Thanks for the info, I think I will grab another 2x4gb of the Samsung ram and see what I can do with it, hopefully it will hold the same speed while maintaining a low voltage.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 4, 2012)

anotheralex said:


> Wow, I should have gotten an Asus board instead of an Asrock one, so much more options/control!
> 
> Thanks for the info, I think I will grab another 2x4gb of the Samsung ram and see what I can do with it, hopefully it will hold the same speed while maintaining a low voltage.



Okay! I hope it all works out for you just remember that I dont have the low voltage parts when you're setting up your voltage!

Good luck!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 4, 2012)

anotheralex said:


> Wow, I should have gotten an Asus board instead of an Asrock one, so much more options/control!



Yeah and it's "powered by TPU"!


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 4, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah and it's "powered by TPU"!



indeed! Was happely surprised by that haha. This asus evo tool rocks for OC-ing.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 4, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> Okay, well, I can post some pictures of AMD overdrive showing all the sub timing when I come home in 1 hour, might help you both clock your ram with bulldozer.
> I've spent considerable time getting them to run above 2100MHz aswell, but no matter what timing or subtimings I used, they wouldn't be stable in prime95(would boot in windows fine). Even upping the voltage to 1,65V wouldn't help. The only thing I didn't try was setting it to T2. After that I gave up and set most of the subtimings to auto again and settled for my current speed/timings.
> 
> BIG EDIT:
> ...


Would you recommend usong AMD overdrice over the BIOS to someone who doesn't fully get/have the patience for BIOS overclocking?


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 4, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Would you recommend usong AMD overdrice over the BIOS to someone who doesn't fully get/have the patience for BIOS overclocking?



That depends, for an instance, as you can see you cannot change the Cas Latency in overdrive. This is one of the most important timings of your RAM, so thats something you would still have to do in bios. Furthermore, you cannot change the Ram:FSB ratio in overdrive, meaning you are limited to FSB overclocking your RAM only with overdrive.
However, I can imagine AMD Overdrive actually giving you more RAM tweaking options when it comes to subtimings if you do not have a very expensive and/or overclocking friendly board.

Also, I noticed that if I changed any voltage in my bios from auto to a specific manual voltage, it would not display this voltage correctly in Overdrive(This could be a motherboard specific problem though)

I would certainly recommend using AMD overdrive for finetuning your RAM frequency however.

Also, AMD overdrive is great for tuning your processor, especially if you got a multiplier unlocked processor. In combination with a good stress test which reports errors before you actually bluescreen, you can really finetune your frecuency/voltage without the hassle of rebooting all the time.


----------



## Millennium (Apr 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Have two more sticks here to try out as well and thus can also test 16GB (and also a buddy's Sandy build to try them in).



Hi Wrigleyvillain

Did you ever get a chance to try this out? I am tempted to go to 16gb while RAM is cheap - at this price for this performance I can always use the ram in another system in future or something.

Also, in general, I noticed BF3 yesterday felt smoother/more responsive on the new mem. This was updated gfx drivers too though so that might be a factor. Not sure if this was because of 1T timings or 1600>2133 mhz or both. Nice though!


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 11, 2012)

this is probably a dumb question seeing as how these are dual-channel kits, but has anyone tried these on x79?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 11, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> this is probably a dumb question seeing as how these are dual-channel kits, but has anyone tried these on x79?



Dave has, check with him on speeds


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Dave has, check with him on speeds



will do, thanks.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 11, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> this is probably a dumb question seeing as how these are dual-channel kits, but has anyone tried these on x79?



Yep, see here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 11, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Hi Wrigleyvillain
> 
> Did you ever get a chance to try this out? I am tempted to go to 16gb while RAM is cheap - at this price for this performance I can always use the ram in another system in future or something.
> 
> Also, in general, I noticed BF3 yesterday felt smoother/more responsive on the new mem. This was updated gfx drivers too though so that might be a factor. Not sure if this was because of 1T timings or 1600>2133 mhz or both. Nice though!



No not as yet will tonight. I have to send the other two sticks to El Mayo in the UK soon anyway.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 11, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yep, see here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/


i didn't see you used x79 in the review, lol.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 11, 2012)

When it comes to memory, X79 is currently king of the crowd. Although the AMD APUs clock ram well too, X79 has both speed, and performance.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 11, 2012)

Depends on the chip for sure, but agree.

Wait until IB comes out and its IMC makes SBe its whipping boy.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 12, 2012)

IVB won't have the bus flexibility of SNB-E. I kinda wish it did though.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 12, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Depends on the chip for sure, but agree.
> 
> Wait until IB comes out and its IMC makes SBe its whipping boy.



though IVBe is right around the corner, and one would assume IVBe will be to IVB what SBe is to SB currently.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 12, 2012)

One would assume... sure. Point is, IB's memory controller is more robust that SBe. When IBe comes out, then that conversation is relevant.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 23, 2012)

wow. these are silicon GOLD!
i was semi-impressed on my p55 boards... but now, on this x79, just wow.
i'll post screenshots later as i'm at work now, but they're running stable at 2235MHz, 11-11-11-28-143 1t at *1.395v* measured with a DMM under full load(1.4000 in BIOS).
can't wait to get home and push them further 
suffice it to say, if anyone sees date code 1149, BUY THEM.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 23, 2012)

I've still got plenty of headroom, too. Booted straight to 2400 with no issues, all that was required was a slight voltage bump to 1.4125.
Certainly not an overclock worthy of the Rampage name, but hey, the system was first booted yesterday!


----------



## Random Murderer (May 4, 2012)

Am I doing it right?


----------



## reeltape (May 18, 2012)

*Settings for 32gb Samsung on Rampage IV extreme asus memtweakit ?(RIVE R4E asus 30nm)*

HI guys and gals - I have 32gb of this Samsung Green with a memtweakit DRAM Efficiency of 41377; 11-11-11-28 CR2; RTL 41 and I think it's 1.65v (this is just what UEFI put it at out of the box) I bough this RAM so I could run it up to 1866 or 2133 at a lower CL than 11 - can someone help me out please - with a link or some tips on what they have for settings?

I have for a system: 
Rampage IV Extreme (1305 BIOS), 3930k, Crucial m4 128gb x 2 RAID0, Antec 1000w platinum - Win7 64 Ulti SP1 etc) - system is a week old and running well, would like to unleash the RAM though, got it up to 4.7 on air 30-38C idle 40-42C under normal task load (8 Scythe Slipstream fans inside a Corsair 550D and a Hyper 212 EVO (dual fans) sitting near my AC vent).

If someone needs to see my MEMTWEAKIT or CPU-Z screens I can throw them up here. Thanks everyone!


----------



## reeltape (May 18, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Am I doing it right?
> 
> Hey RM, how's things!? I was talking to you in the sexy hardware thread a week or 2 ago about the R4E and your 3820. I got my 3930K finally! I was just looking at your memtweakit screens, how did that work for you? we have the same RAM - and board. I was just wondering how you found this configuration? Any stability issues?


----------



## Random Murderer (May 18, 2012)

reeltape said:


> Hey RM, how's things!? I was talking to you in the sexy hardware thread a week or 2 ago about the R4E and your 3820. I got my 3930K finally! I was just looking at your memtweakit screens, how did that work for you? we have the same RAM - and board. I was just wondering how you found this configuration? Any stability issues?



at those speeds it's unstable at the voltages i'm willing to put through these, but they benched just fine.
for 24/7 use i've been using the settings i posted a while back with the superpi 1M ss. haven't really had time to push it further lately, and i'm still learning all these new options


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 18, 2012)

Just got my Maximus V Gene & 8Gb of this epic ram 

Must say coming from an i7 970 to the 2600K its a hell of a lot easier to overclock the bejesus out of but damn it runs so much hotter which is ironic considering -2 cores & same 32nm Fab 

ram is running at 1.45v


----------



## LagunaX (May 19, 2012)

Man you got a mediocre 2600k needing 1.45v for 4.6ghz...

Anyways, try 2133 10-10-10-28 1T at 1.5v!


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 19, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> Man you got a mediocre 2600k needing 1.45v for 4.6ghz...
> 
> Anyways, try 2133 10-10-10-28 1T at 1.5v!



Lol still tuning the overclock not sure were the voltage is going to bottom out at. A few of the reviews ive read on the ram don't recommended going over 1.45v


----------



## cadaveca (May 19, 2012)

to quote myself, from my own review:



> I also found that adjusting voltage outside of the pre-programmed voltage mode results in frequency scaling dropping off quite quickly as explained above, so I recommend that users do not exceed the pre-determined voltage ranges in order to prolong the DIMM's life. That means that 1.35V sticks should see no more than 1.475 V, and 1.5 V sticks should see no more than 1.575 V. Both types of DIMMs do seem to scale a little bit once those values have been exceeded, but because the gains are quite minimal, it is not recommended at this time.



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/6.html


Going to 1.475v is safe, for sure. That's direct info from Samsung's product data.


----------



## LagunaX (May 22, 2012)

Been reading reviews that ppl have been hitting 9-10-10-24 1T DDR3 2133 from 1.5v+ on the Egg.

I think this has been a reflection of not necessarily the ram (before it was a hard 9-10-10-28 1T) but rather the motherboard bios.

Anyways, with an updated bios I tried for over an hour of Prime95 9-10-10-24 1T @ 1.575v with 2x4GB without any problems using a custom blend of 6gb of ram:


----------



## Millennium (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi All

At some stage recently my memory stopped working in dual channel - only 1 stick was detected (albeit at full speed). I have tried all modules in all slots. In single channel mode both sticks work fine. I can only use both on the same channel - so no extra bandwidth for me.

This seems to be a motherboard problem. I am trying the latest bios now but i was wondering if this might have happened to anyone else and if you have any suggestings. I was using what I think was a reasonable voltage for the non LP version of this ram..

cheers


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 9, 2012)

Why dont my Samsung 30nm ram work on 2133MHz 10-10-10-28 1T 1,6V? Prime95 fails in seconds as well SuperPi Mod.

2000MHz 10-10.10.28 1T 1,5V seems to be stable.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 9, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Why dont my Samsung 30nm ram work on 2133MHz 10-10-10-28 1T 1,6V? Prime95 fails in seconds as well SuperPi Mod.
> 
> 2000MHz 10-10.10.28 1T 1,5V seems to be stable.



how does it fail?


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> how does it fail?



Error in round in superpi and in prime i dont remember


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 9, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Error in round in superpi and in prime i dont remember



Try 10-11-10 or 11-11-11


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 11, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Try 10-11-10 or 11-11-11



I am now on 2000MHz 9-11-9-28 1T and soon i will try 2133MHz 10-11-10-28 1T

Edit: I found 2000MHz 10-11-10 1T 1,5V to be most stable for me.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Nov 13, 2012)

are people still getting good results with new purchases of these?  Are the newegg samsungs still just as good or is there something better now.  How well would these work with say an 8320 and 990fx board?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 13, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> I am now on 2000MHz 9-11-9-28 1T and soon i will try 2133MHz 10-11-10-28 1T
> 
> Edit: I found 2000MHz 10-11-10 1T 1,5V to be most stable for me.



Now I'm no mainboard reviewer like Dave here but I can tell you that some folks in the Asrock Z77 mini-itx board thread over at OCN report nothing stable above 2000 either with these sticks. So it appears to be something about these Asrocks, at least with the somewhat limited hearsay info I have right now. I haven't tried to OC mine yet on this platform.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't know for your specific platform, but not one of the sticks i bought (bought 9 of them) would refuse to max out my cpu's IMC. The three of them were lga 1366, so it's no surprise i cannot run at 2400, but still, 80$ for 12gb of ddr3 2133 10-10-10-28 is great!


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 5, 2012)

Picked up another set of Sammy LP cheapies and with the BIOS update to 17.5 on my Mpower Z77 MB they are working out well for over clocking.  Also they don't go fast if voltage is over 1.55v on DRAM.  I have my DRAM voltage at 1.42v and I have them at 2133mhz  CL 9-10-10-27.  That is with my 3770k over clocked to 5GHZ HT enabled.  I have never been able to do this with these sticks so I think MSI finally tweaked the BIOS right.  Going to keep on pushing them to see how fast I can get them to go.  I think they don't like the high voltage because they heat up.  I am testing them with Intel Burn Test.

The ICs on this kit are HYKO.



http://valid.canardpc.com/2604882


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 17, 2012)

can someone link me to some amd overclocks with these.  Im digging them so far but i think i need a little more coaching.


----------



## Mathragh (Dec 17, 2012)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> can someone link me to some amd overclocks with these.  Im digging them so far but i think i need a little more coaching.



For a start, I posted in this thread with these sticks with my AMD system.

The info is a bit outdated, havent tried overclocking them again with the latest bios, but with past bioses I could get uptill 2100MHz using all 4 slots and reasonably tight timings


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 23, 2013)

NOOOOOoooo!  Say it ain't so!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 23, 2013)

Is there a list now of what other sticks have these chips? Some of those low profile/voltage crucial sticks seem suspicious.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 23, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> NOOOOOoooo!  Say it ain't so!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130122/samsungRAM.png


They've been discontinued 3 times now according to Newegg.
I would expect them to have more stock in about a week.


LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Is there a list now of what other sticks have these chips? Some of those low profile/voltage crucial sticks seem suspicious.


I know some guys over at XS have found these chips on some high-end G.Skill kits, the 2666 Tridents, for example.
As far as those Crucial sticks go, it would make sense and I've been wondering that myself, but there's been no proof that I can find here, on XS, or on i4Memory.


----------



## Ze (Feb 1, 2013)

Bump because I'm new, hi tho 

Currently running my set at 2400 10-12-12-26-1T 1.58v and love it. Kinda want to see if I can get the timings tighter but I really don't know much about timings and I was wondering if anyone could help?






















Btw does this forum have an introduce yourself section or something similar, If so where? I couldn't find it if there is, lol.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2013)

Ze said:


> Bump because I'm new, hi tho
> 
> Currently running my set at 2400 10-12-12-26-1T 1.58v and love it. Kinda want to see if I can get the timings tighter but I really don't know much about timings and I was wondering if anyone could help?
> 
> ...



Welcome to TPU!
If I were you, I would run 8 instances of HCI MemTest with 800-1000 MB each to at least 150% coverage on each instance. 1.58VDIMM for 2400 cas10 1T seems a little on the low side to me...
That being said, if they are stable, you got a pretty impressive set there!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Welcome to TPU!
> If I were you, I would run 8 instances of HCI MemTest with 800-1000 MB each to at least 150% coverage on each instance. 1.58VDIMM for 2400 cas10 1T seems a little on the low side to me...
> That being said, if they are stable, you got a pretty impressive set there!



LOL that was a fast welcome and then goodbye from TPU LOL I don't know if the server thought he was a spammer or he was previously banned.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah that's a bit...curious. He even filled out his system specs.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL that was a fast welcome and then goodbye from TPU LOL I don't know if the server thought he was a spammer or he was previously banned.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah that's a bit...curious. He even filled out his system specs.



I'm guessing he was either previously banned, has multiple accounts, or is a sworn enemy of TPU.
Regardless, his post was not disruptive, off-topic, or not helpful, so it has to be something unrelated to that post that got him banned.


----------



## Ze (Feb 1, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Welcome to TPU!
> If I were you, I would run 8 instances of HCI MemTest with 800-1000 MB each to at least 150% coverage on each instance. 1.58VDIMM for 2400 cas10 1T seems a little on the low side to me...
> That being said, if they are stable, you got a pretty impressive set there!



I've run memtest86+ before and passed 6 passes over night, but I just passed 200% with 800mb. Put it up to 845mb so I'm using almost all the ram available atm. Let's see if this holds.

Oh and I wasn't banned, you guys were just seeing things


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 1, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> 1.58VDIMM for 2400 cas10 1T seems a little on the low side to me...



Nah, Samsung current ICs are absolutely 1000% capable, if you get the right sticks. I can run 2666 C10 @ 1.55V. Of course, mine are in my Dominator Platinum sticks, so highly binned, but still...it is for sure possible.

basically, any 2666 C10 kit right now is Samsung based, while 2666 MHz C11 is Hynix-based, just FYI.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 1, 2013)

Ze said:


> Oh and I wasn't banned, you guys were just seeing things



I see what you did there

Oh and welcome to TPU!


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Nah, Samsung current ICs are absolutely 1000% capable, if you get the right sticks. I can run 2666 C10 @ 1.55V. Of course, mine are in my Dominator Platinum sticks, so highly binned, but still...it is for sure possible.
> 
> basically, any 2666 C10 kit right now is Samsung based, while 2666 MHz C11 is Hynix-based, just FYI.



So what I'm hearing from you is
"Go home and tweak your RAM, idiot."

Mine's at 1.55v 11-11-11-28 1T. Just kind of set it to 1.55v to ensure it would hold at 2400 and never went back and tweaked it again.

EDIT: btw, love the new avatar!


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 1, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> So what I'm hearing from you is
> "Go home and tweak your RAM, idiot."
> 
> Mine's at 1.55v 11-11-11-28 1T. Just kind of set it to 1.55v to ensure it would hold at 2400 and never went back and tweaked it again.
> ...



IVB also clocks memory a bit better than SB-E does when it comes to dram though. The highest my 3820 has done is 11-12-11-33 @ 2450. It's hard to say if thats a limitation of my memory or the IMC though but you know that the 3770k can go as high as 2600-2800mhz.

Keep on trucking though, those are some pretty nice numbers anyhow.


----------



## Ze (Feb 1, 2013)

I rolled back to 1866 cl8-9-9-21-1T at 1.5v for daily and that's 100% stable. Kinda struggling to get good timings that hold up with 2200+ and it sucks.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> IVB also clocks memory a bit better than SB-E does when it comes to dram though. The highest my 3820 has done is 11-12-11-33 @ 2450. It's hard to say if thats a limitation of my memory or the IMC though but you know that the 3770k can go as high as 2600-2800mhz.
> 
> Keep on trucking though, those are some pretty nice numbers anyhow.



I've had these sticks at 2520 with 11-11-11-28 1T on this chip(without any fuss, either), so I know the IMC is capable of speeds higher than 2400. Tighter timings at these speeds, however, I'm unsure of. I've pretty much decided 2400 is more than enough for 24/7 use, so if I can lower the voltage and/or the CAS at these speeds, it's just icing on the cake.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 2, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Nah, Samsung current ICs are absolutely 1000% capable, if you get the right sticks. I can run 2666 C10 @ 1.55V. Of course, mine are in my Dominator Platinum sticks, so highly binned, but still...it is for sure possible.
> 
> basically, any 2666 C10 kit right now is Samsung based, while 2666 MHz C11 is Hynix-based, just FYI.



How about the C11 2800 MHz sticks? Both only from G.skill and Corsair. On that note is there really any benefit to be gained from picking corsair over g.skill when it's a $100 more for the same chips?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> How about the C11 2800 MHz sticks? Both only from G.skill and Corsair. On that note is there really any benefit to be gained from picking corsair over g.skill when it's a $100 more for the same chips?



Should be Hynix.


As to Corsair, their support is worth it for me.


My last two sets of Dominator GT's died, and they didn't have stock to replace them. After I provided receipts, they refunded me *the full purchase price*(I have pics of the cheque, even). That was over $500, and at the time ,the sticks would have retailed for about $225 for both kits. Corsair Rocks. I'll pay extra to know I'll get my money back if the sticks die and they cannot replace...


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 2, 2013)

Link to Flee bay,
 Someones trying to get rich off them....................................

SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)


----------



## illli (Feb 13, 2013)

wish i had bought some when they were $15 a stick


----------

